# Strezov Sampling NI Sale



## yiph2 (May 20, 2021)

Really tempting  
$399 for Wotan Freyja Arva Rhodope





Native Instruments







www.native-instruments.com


----------



## RonV (May 20, 2021)

THAT is a fabulous deal….


----------



## Hadrondrift (May 20, 2021)

Normally, sales - especially the NI Sales - are a cause for joy and merriment. However, if you participated in a Spitfire Spring Sale a few hours earlier and an Orchestra Tools intro sale a few days before that, another sale may well bring a tear or two. But then, that's denying reality. So dry your tears and pull out your wallet! But what if it is empty? Back to crying?  

That choir bundle is indeed *ultra* tempting...


----------



## yiph2 (May 20, 2021)

Yea I want this  But I wonder if I need it if I already have EWC...


----------



## jneebz (May 20, 2021)

Choirs are always so tempting....just don’t use them enough...dang they sound beautiful though.


----------



## easyrider (May 20, 2021)

Amazing !


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (May 20, 2021)

40% off Balkan Ethnic Orchestra. What do people think of this library? In particular, how are the jazz instruments in it?

I was thinking it might be good for this kind of vibe. I’m on a Yuji Ohno kick at the moment.


----------



## Kurosawa (May 20, 2021)

Arva here I come!


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2021)

Ha, I save a lot of money because I already have them all... but of course I would have saved more if I have waited until now.  These a really great libraries - don't miss out on them for this great price!


----------



## LudovicVDP (May 20, 2021)

Wow... Nice sale! Damn empty wallet...

I like Jade and Rhodope 2 so much... I would have added Arva if I could... Strezov rules !


----------



## easyrider (May 20, 2021)

Works out at $100 per library 😎


----------



## emilio_n (May 20, 2021)

Incredibles choir libraries at an incredible price!
I have all already if not I will jump to the sale immediately.

Ah... Jade winked at me, but Phoenix can get jealous ... While my wallet cries for all the money I've spent in the libraries this month ...


----------



## easyrider (May 20, 2021)

I think I might have to bite...$100 each is just too damn good to pass up on....They have never been this cheap.


----------



## zimm83 (May 20, 2021)

No afflatus sale......hummm


----------



## Unimperfect (May 20, 2021)

Is there a big difference between the $399 for Wotan Freyja Arva Rhodope combo and Storm Choir Ultimate?


----------



## storyteller (May 20, 2021)

Well... this has certainly been a Spring for the record books...


----------



## Braveheart (May 20, 2021)

Sales on Melodyne Studio upgrade, IK TSM 3 upgrade, BBCSO Core upgrade, this choir bundle, and probably NI Komplete line upgrade in June, all around the same time. Difficult decisions time...


----------



## Frederick (May 20, 2021)

I got Wotan on sale at Strezov last year and I suppose I will get Freyja this time. I've been bad this last month anyway. I guess it's better to sin a lot in a short period of time and then to claim it was a temporary relapse, but I'm all better now.


----------



## Voider (May 20, 2021)

I've been waiting so long for such a huge sale on Rhodope 2 dammnnnn


----------



## Daidy (May 20, 2021)

Very tempting.
Does anyone know how much space is required for the 4 libraries ?


----------



## AMBi (May 20, 2021)

The bundle would've been an instant buy if I didn't already own Rhodope. 
Wish it factored in the ones you already own like Spitfire does.


----------



## zimm83 (May 20, 2021)

Daidy said:


> Very tempting.
> Does anyone know how much space is required for the 4 libraries ?


30gb.


----------



## Voider (May 20, 2021)

AMBi said:


> The bundle would've been an instant buy if I didn't already own Rhodope.
> Wish it factored in the ones you already own like Spitfire does.


10 days to go, you can ask the support maybe they'll agree to give you a discount or something


----------



## yiph2 (May 20, 2021)

Voider said:


> 10 days to go, you can ask the support maybe they'll agree to give you a discount or something


Won't work, NI sales are stupid, won't let you discount the bundle even though you already have some of the products


----------



## Trash Panda (May 20, 2021)

I have never been so happy to not see Storm Choir Ultimate not in a sale. My wallet is safe.


----------



## easyrider (May 20, 2021)

Daidy said:


> Very tempting.
> Does anyone know how much space is required for the 4 libraries ?


60GB is needed for the download. 30GB after cleanup.


----------



## AMBi (May 20, 2021)

yiph2 said:


> Won't work, NI sales are stupid, won't let you discount the bundle even though you already have some of the products


Ah that sucks. Hesitant to get anything since it most likely won't add to the crossgrades on Strezov's site for future purchases either so I'd save less money overall compared to a sale hosted on the main site.


----------



## Voider (May 20, 2021)

The audio demos are messed up tho, the last two demos from the Wotan Male Choir have purely female voices. Probably Freya.


----------



## Unimperfect (May 20, 2021)

Daidy said:


> Very tempting.
> Does anyone know how much space is required for the 4 libraries ?


30.26GB


----------



## Kevperry777 (May 20, 2021)

yiph2 said:


> Yea I want this  But I wonder if I need it if I already have EWC...


 
Yes. 😁 they are in a different texture/tone universe than EW.


----------



## easyrider (May 20, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Ah that sucks. Hesitant to get anything since it most likely won't add to the crossgrades on Strezov's site for future purchases either so I'd save less money overall compared to a sale hosted on the main site


Dont the serials get added to your account on the strezov site Like cinesamples does?


----------



## AudioLoco (May 20, 2021)

Freyja is just incredible! Beautiful sounding and very playable but still realistic with minimal effort.
Love it...


----------



## AMBi (May 20, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Dont the serials get added to your account on the strezov site Like cinesamples does?


Oh I didn't know, I hope so!
If someone can confirm that for me I might pick some stuff up


----------



## StrezovSampling (May 20, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Ah that sucks. Hesitant to get anything since it most likely won't add to the crossgrades on Strezov's site for future purchases either so I'd save less money overall compared to a sale hosted on the main site.


Send us an email and we will add your products into our system, whenever you notice a missing product.


----------



## AMBi (May 20, 2021)

StrezovSampling said:


> Send us an email and we will add your products into our system, whenever you notice a missing product.


Sweet thank you! Looks like I'll be choir shopping this week


----------



## mussnig (May 20, 2021)

yiph2 said:


> Won't work, NI sales are stupid, won't let you discount the bundle even though you already have some of the products



Are you sure? I already have Wotan and Freyja, so any type of crossgrade (like Spitfire’s "Complete Your Collection") would be a dream in this case. But probably too good to be true ...


----------



## easyrider (May 20, 2021)

mussnig said:


> Are you sure? I already have Wotan and Freyja, so any type of crossgrade (like Spitfire’s "Complete Your Collection") would be a dream in this case. But probably too good to be true ...


I think because they are so heavily discounted $100 each it's not worth the Admin Cost

NI give you the opportunity to buy them individually instead.


----------



## Montisquirrel (May 20, 2021)

I own Jade and Balkan and they are both very very good.
I hope they make some extra money so they can pay somebody to make some Keyswitch Patches for Balkan Ethnic Orchester.


----------



## yiph2 (May 20, 2021)

mussnig said:


> Are you sure? I already have Wotan and Freyja, so any type of crossgrade (like Spitfire’s "Complete Your Collection") would be a dream in this case. But probably too good to be true ...


Yep, in previous sales (NI, not Strezov), I'm pretty sure multiple people said you can't do that


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (May 20, 2021)

I resisted... for about one hour. Then I gave in and bought Balkan Ethnic Orchestra - had been eyeing this for about a year


----------



## Michael Antrum (May 20, 2021)

What do all these offers come along at once !

I was given a 20 % off voucher by a retailer, and I bought a NI Komplete Kontrol S61 MKII for £ 455.00, which is a bargain - normally around £ 550. (It's arriving tomorrow and I'm very much looking forward to exploring NKS over the weekend).

But then I discover this Strezov Choirs deal, the Celemony offer on Melodyne Studio upgrades (which I'll be ordering) and also an offer where I can upgrade my copy Reason 10 to v 11, and with a free upgrade to v12 when released, for £ 90.

They really have a sense of timing......


----------



## sostenuto (May 20, 2021)

Stayin' clear of Choir crowd (social distancing) __ alone over here with Percussion Essentials. 😷

$ 178. is cool 💲💲 !


----------



## darkogav (May 20, 2021)

Is anyone willing to post any links to music they have made with these libraries?


----------



## Voider (May 20, 2021)

Is Wotan a good bread & butter choir library? I like the evil dark Final Fantasy Choir sound, or the one from Duel of the Fates (Darth Maul). It seems Wotan fills this gap pretty well? It seems to have heavy staccatos and chants.


----------



## river angler (May 20, 2021)

Can anyone confirm if the dynamics of the choir libraries can be controlled by velocity? (all be it the initial dynamics)


----------



## StrezovSampling (May 20, 2021)

Montisquirrel said:


> I own Jade and Balkan and they are both very very good.
> I hope they make some extra money so they can pay somebody to make some Keyswitch Patches for Balkan Ethnic Orchester.


We will do an update for Balkan. Similar process as with JADE. You can expect a customer survey in your inbox next month.


----------



## FinGael (May 20, 2021)

Hey Europeans. Do the prices have VAT included? I have never bought anything directly from NI.


----------



## Voider (May 20, 2021)

FinGael said:


> Hey Europeans. Do the prices have VAT included? I have never bought anything directly from NI.


Of course. NI is from Germany.


----------



## FinGael (May 20, 2021)

Voider said:


> Of course. NI is from Germany.


I just need to know if the prices shown are with VAT or will it be added to those on the checkout? (I am eligible for deduction).


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (May 20, 2021)

StrezovSampling said:


> We will do an update for Balkan. You can expect a customer survey in your inbox next month.


Now I'm even happier I just bought Balkan - you guys are awesome!!


----------



## Robert_G (May 20, 2021)

StrezovSampling said:


> We will do an update for Balkan. Similar process as with JADE. You can expect a customer survey in your inbox next month.


Is there no way you can offer this price on at the Strezov Website.
Native instruments rips Canadians off by adding almost 10% to the current exchange rate and they charge us GST (Federal tax for Canadians) which I don't believe in anyway they give back to the Canadian government. No other sample library company in the world has ever charged me tax for buying a VI from their country.

$399 U.S. currently works out to $486 Cnd.....and that is AFTER exchange fees. Native instruments is charging me a flat rate of $518 CND for the bundle PLUS 5% GST for a total of $543.90.
That is that is $57.90 CND over what I should be paying legally.


----------



## Hadrondrift (May 20, 2021)

FinGael said:


> I just need to know if the prices shown are with VAT or will it be added to those on the checkout? (I am eligible for deduction).


The are with VAT. No additional VAT is added at checkout. 399 € for instance is exactly what you will have to pay for the bundle.
EDIT: At least for citizens of a country of the EU, reading what @Robert_G wrote above.


----------



## FinGael (May 20, 2021)

Hadrondrift said:


> The are with VAT. No additional VAT is added at checkout.


Thank you.


----------



## storyteller (May 20, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> Is there no way you can offer this price on at the Strezov Website.
> Native instruments rips Canadians off by adding almost 10% to the current exchange rate and they charge us GST (Federal tax for Canadians) which I don't believe in anyway they give back to the Canadian government. No other sample library company in the world has ever charged me tax for buying a VI from their country.
> 
> $399 U.S. currently works out to $486 Cnd.....and that is AFTER exchange fees. Native instruments is charging me a flat rate of $518 CND for the bundle PLUS 5% GST for a total of $543.90.
> That is that is $57.90 CND over what I should be paying legally.


You could also look into opening a Wise.com account. I had a friend who used it when it was called Transferwise for global purchases. He was really happy with it. It is basically one master bank account with a number of world currency accounts within it. It automatically purchases in the right currency and gives you the accurate exchange rate.


----------



## Voider (May 20, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> Is there no way you can offer this price on at the Strezov Website.
> Native instruments rips Canadians off by adding almost 10% to the current exchange rate and they charge us GST (Federal tax for Canadians) which I don't believe in anyway they give back to the Canadian government. No other sample library company in the world has ever charged me tax for buying a VI from their country.


You are absolutely misinformed. Of course NI and other companies give the fees back to the countries of the customers, that's specified by our law.

If an EU customer buys something from a shop based in Germany, by law, we have to include their countries fee rates instead of ours, and list them all in a special tax declaration. Then the _Federal Central Tax Office_ collects those fees and forwards them to their respective countries.

By the way, the same applies vice versa. If I buy VST from any major company out there, they add VAT at the checkout just for EU customers.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (May 20, 2021)

ouch, this is going to be cutting it close on my budget - but grabbed the choir bundle.


----------



## Robert_G (May 20, 2021)

Voider said:


> You are absolutely misinformed. Of course NI and other companies give the fees back to the countries of the customers, that's specified by our law.
> 
> If a non-EU customer buys something from a shop based in Germany, by law, we have to include their countries fee rates instead of ours, and list them all in a special tax declaration. Then the tax office collects those fees and forwards them to their respective countries.
> 
> ...


I am absolutely not misinformed. I have bought from over 30 VI companies (and probably over a 100 non VI companies) around the world and the exchange fees are never more than 3%. NI is known for gouging us on exchange rates, etc.


----------



## Michael Antrum (May 20, 2021)

I think Voider is getting confused between fees and VAT, which are totally different things.....


----------



## Voider (May 20, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> I am absolutely not misinformed. I have bought from over 30 VI companies (and probably over a 100 non VI companies) around the world and the exchange fees are never more than 3%. NI is known for gouging us on exchange rates, etc.


I wasn't referring to the exchange fees, but to what you said here:



Robert_G said:


> and they charge us GST (Federal tax for Canadians) which I don't believe in anyway they give back to the Canadian government.


That's simply not true. It will be given back and it's absolutely common that you need to pay taxes.
If any website doesn't charge you the taxes of your country, then they are probably operating in a twilight zone by law, probably smaller companies with lack of knowledge.

Like I said, any major VST company out there does include VAT only for EU customers. Spitfire does, Cinesamples, Heavyocity etc - they all do.

Conversion fees of 10% I can actually hardly believe.

But a tip on that: Transfer your money to your own Paypal account, you can convert currencies then online at the current currency exchange rate.



Michael Antrum said:


> I think Voider is getting confused between fees and VAT, which are totally different things.....



Like I've just said, I was referring to the "_federal tax for canadians_" statement.


----------



## Robert_G (May 20, 2021)

storyteller said:


> You could also look into opening a Wise.com account. I had a friend who used it when it was called Transferwise for global purchases. He was really happy with it. It is basically one master bank account with a number of world currency accounts within it. It automatically purchases in the right currency and gives you the accurate exchange rate.


I'm not sure I can make that work. Because my NI account knows I am a Canadian, I am automatically charged everything I buy from NI in Canadian dollars at an absurd exchange rate. It is a fixed Cnd price. There is no option for me to pay in U.S. dollars. Normally with other companies, I just pay in U.S. dollars and my Mastercard charges me 2.5% exchange fees on top of the going exchange rate....the end.

I know the rate is absurd because I just made 3 international purchases in the last week and the exchange rates and fees were way less than what NI is charging. ...and the exchange rate has been steady at .82 .83 cents for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Robert_G (May 20, 2021)

Voider said:


> That's simply not true. It will be given back and it's absolutely common that you need to pay taxes.
> If any website doesn't charge you the taxes of your country, then they are probably operating in a twilight zone by law, probably smaller companies with lack of knowledge.
> 
> Like I said, any major VST company out there does include VAT only for EU customers. Spitfire does, Cinesamples, Heavyocity etc - they all do.
> ...


Vat is different. Things are different here in Canada then they are in the EU.
I'll say it again. I've bought from over a 100 international companies online (VI and non VI).
None of them...NOT ONE has ever charged me CND tax (5% GST) ever on my purchases....except Native Instruments.
The only times I paid tax on online purchases was when I bought from a CND company....shipped from Canada....to my CND address....and that has always been standard.


----------



## Voider (May 20, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> Vat is different.


The point is that every major VST company does charge foreign customers at their individual tax rates. There might be differences depending on the country the company is based in and how it handles taxes.

And in Germany it's set by law, it's not NI's decision as you claim that they would be _ripping off customers just because they can_. It's simply illegal here to sell something and not calculate taxes at all.

That being said, in a few weeks your countries law is going to change anyway,
so you better get used to getting charged canadian taxes, because even companies in other countries that currently aren't forced by law to collect and forward them to your country, will be obliged to do so, when your new law comes into effect.









Canada’s GST & HST on digital products - Quaderno


GST in Canada can vary from province to province. Here’s a breakdown of how Canadian GST, HST, and PST apply to digital products.




www.quaderno.io


----------



## Robert_G (May 20, 2021)

Voider said:


> The point is that every major VST company does charge foreign customers at their individual tax rates.
> 
> And in Germany it's set by law, it's not NI's decision as you claim that they would be _ripping off customers just because they can_. It's simply illegal here to sell something and not calculate taxes at all.
> 
> ...


You're not listening. 
I could show you 100s of my invoices from VIs and products around the world including the U.S. and Europe... to prove that I was never charged CND taxes on my purchases. NONE OF THEM....except Native Instruments. What aren't you understanding about this? I know how to read an invoice. There is no CND GST (5%) on any of those invoices except Native Instruments. 

As for the future....we aren't there yet....so until it happens....its irrelevant.


----------



## Robert_G (May 20, 2021)

More proof that Native Instruments is ripping Canadians off......

I just went to my Zero G account and put in $399 U.S. worth of products on to my account. They also convert the bill into a fixed CND price...just like NI does.

My final bill at Zero G was a fixed price of $493 CND.....NOT $518 plus 5% GST. 
There were $0 dollars in CND taxes added on to that. I got a message from Zero G saying that $493 CND would be charged to my MC......THE END. 
NI says my total will be $543.90 CND charged to my MC for the same amount of a $399 U.S purchase.
NI is gouging Canadians with both taxes and inflated exchange rates/fees.

Also, I looked at my previous 3 Zero G invoices and there is also NO CND taxes charged to me.

This is clearly an Native Instruments money grab..


----------



## Voider (May 20, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> You're not listening.
> I could show you 100s of my invoices from VIs and products around the world including the U.S. and Europe... to prove that I was never charged CND taxes on my purchases. NONE OF THEM....except Native Instruments. What aren't you understanding about this?


Look, tax law is complicated, but you can be sure that Native Instruments isn't adding taxes for you to rip you off. Besides the reputation they'd have to lose, if they would really want to rip you off, they would throw the full 19% of european VAT onto your purchase (_which all of us pay here too_).

That you have only to pay your 5% canadian taxes is actually working towards rather than against you.

I can only tell you that by european law, european countries are obligated to include the tax rates from the country where the customer resides and I believe that this is true for customers from outside of the EU too.

You can read more about this here:


_from 1 January 2015: *B2C telecommunications, broadcasting and electronically supplied services *will be taxed at the place where the private customer is established, has his permanent address or usually resides [Change to Article 58 of the VAT Directive]_
_Example 53: When webhosting is supplied to a private customer living in Lisbon, Portuguese VAT must be charged irrespective of whether the supplier is established in Portugal, in another EU Member State or outside the EU._
_Example 54: Greek VAT is due on the use of a mobile phone by a private customer residing in Athens._
_Example 55: Broadcasting services provided to a private customer in Helsinki will contain Finnish VAT._


_








Where to tax? - Taxation and Customs Union - European Commission


Where to tax?




ec.europa.eu




_


----------



## darkogav (May 20, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> Vat is different. Things are different here in Canada then they are in the EU.
> I'll say it again. I've bought from over a 100 international companies online (VI and non VI).
> None of them...NOT ONE has ever charged me CND tax (5% GST) ever on my purchases....except Native Instruments.
> The only times I paid tax on online purchases was when I bought from a CND company....shipped from Canada....to my CND address....and that has always been standard.


I checked the invoices from my last few purchases that I purchased via digital delivery. NI do tag on Canadian tax. Arturia and others do not. All companies are based in the EU and I am not aware of any Canadian offices they have.


----------



## SirKen (May 20, 2021)

FYI, Ableton also charges taxes for purchases from their online store


----------



## Voider (May 20, 2021)

SirKen said:


> FYI, Ableton also charges taxes for purchases from their online store


Yes and they're based in Germany too, I guess it has something to do with our law.

I don't know why it's different in France (Arturia) since they belong to the EU as well, but maybe Arturia makes use of a different tax system.

But afaik any european company could add VAT for customers from outside of the EU, so adding 5% canadian taxes instead of 19% VAT is basically the opposite of ripping customers off.


----------



## lettucehat (May 20, 2021)

Oof.. usually these NI bundles are a bad deal because I already have a couple of the products, or they're too much of a random hodgepodge... but seeing the exact four choir products I bought together, except even cheaper... pain! Can't complain because I've gotten good use out of all four since then. Very happy for those who get this, and everybody absolutely should (cries).


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 20, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> More proof that Native Instruments is ripping Canadians off......
> 
> I just went to my Zero G account and put in $399 U.S. worth of products on to my account. They also convert the bill into a fixed CND price...just like NI does.
> 
> ...


You are 100% correct, NI is the only sample library company that has charged me taxes on Canadian purchases. It's a TOTAL ripoff, and quite frankly, I don't know how they get away with this.

It has ZERO to do with German law. Steinberg, for example, has never charged me.


----------



## Voider (May 20, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> You are 100% correct, NI is the only sample library company that has charged me taxes on Canadian purchases. It's a TOTAL ripoff, and quite frankly, I don't know how they get away with this.


Let's compare the final price of a product I am curious,
how much is let's say the Wotan library for you right now at the checkout in total?









Wotan Male Choir pricing







www.native-instruments.com


----------



## Robert_G (May 20, 2021)

Voider said:


> Let's compare the final price of a product I am curious,
> how much is let's say the Wotan library for you right now at the checkout in total?
> 
> 
> ...


I just did some actual comparisons. Were they not good enough?


----------



## darkogav (May 20, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> You are 100% correct, NI is the only sample library company that has charged me taxes on Canadian purchases. It's a TOTAL ripoff, and quite frankly, I don't know how they get away with this.
> 
> It has ZERO to do with German law. Steinberg, for example, has never charged me.


Yes. I can confirm this too. Steinberg do not charge Canadian tax. I just bought a Groove Agent pack not too long ago. No tax.

IIRC, you need to be registered with the Canuk government and be paying Canuk gov business taxes if you charge and collect Canuk taxes. You can't just open up a business and start charging taxes and pocket it.


----------



## Voider (May 20, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> I just did some actual comparisons. Were they not good enough?



I find it easier to compare an NI product and the final price to see if they make it really more expensive for you or if they adjust prices in a way that we come out with the same. Because afaik Zero G which you compared isn't an NI product - correct me if I am wrong.



Jeremy Spencer said:


> It has ZERO to do with German law. Steinberg, for example, has never charged me.





darkogav said:


> yes. I can confirm this too. Steinberg do not charge Canadian tax.



Steinberg was bought by the US company Pinnacle Systems in 2003 and was then sold to Yamaha in 2004 until today, which are based in Japan. I am not sure how law is set for companies that run offices in Germany but are based somewhere else, but this could be the reason.


----------



## darkogav (May 20, 2021)

Voider said:


> I find it easier to compare an NI product and the final price to see if they make it really more expensive for you or if they adjust prices in a way that we come out with the same. Because afaik Zero G which you compared isn't an NI product - correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looked through my old invoices. NI were not charging Canadian tax in 2014 to 2016. Invoices from 2018 onwards have the tax on them. I am not an expert in tax to know why.


----------



## Voider (May 20, 2021)

darkogav said:


> Looked through my old invoices. NI were not charging Canadian tax in 2014 to 2016. Invoices from 2018 onwards have the tax on them. I am not an expert in tax to know why.


In 2016 Brussel introduced a new "tax action plan" for the EU, I guess it has something to do with that.

What does NI want you to pay for Wotan right now?


----------



## Montisquirrel (May 20, 2021)

StrezovSampling said:


> We will do an update for Balkan. Similar process as with JADE. You can expect a customer survey in your inbox next month.


I was hoping to get an answer like this, thats why I have posted it :D
Great, looking forward to it. It is an awesome library which can get even better with keyswitches.
Thank You.


----------



## darkogav (May 20, 2021)

Voider said:


> In 2016 Brussel introduced a new "tax action plan" for the EU, I guess it has something to do with that.
> 
> What does NI want you to pay for Wotan right now?




```
Subtotal
  
       CA$ 212.50
  
       Order Total Excl. Tax
  
       CA$ 212.50   
                                                                                                                                                              
                   
                                                                                   plus                                                                                13%                                                 Tax                   
                                          
                           CA$ 27.63                       
                           
                                                                      
       Order Total
  
       CA$ 240.13
```

It would be around 162 Euros.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 20, 2021)

Voider said:


> I am not sure how law is set for companies that run offices in Germany but are based somewhere else, but this could be the reason.


For what it's worth, Soundcloud also does not charge me Canadian tax....they are in Berlin. It still doesn't make sense why a foreign country would charge Canadian tax on a non Canadian product.


----------



## Voider (May 20, 2021)

darkogav said:


> Order Total CA$ 240.13


That's actually the same I'd pay in Euros from Germany!


----------



## Hadrondrift (May 20, 2021)

darkogav said:


> It would be around 162 Euros.


As a German, I would have to pay a total of 163,50 EUR. 
So I see a clear chance for peace, love & happiness again.


Jeremy Spencer said:


> It still doesn't make sense why a foreign country would charge Canadian tax on a non Canadian product.


If I remember correctly, it indeed was a very controversial law.


----------



## Voider (May 20, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> For what it's worth, Soundcloud also does not charge me Canadian tax....they are in Berlin. It still doesn't make sense why a foreign country would charge Canadian tax on a non Canadian product.



Since they've set it up in a way we end up with the same pricings, it's probably for them being able to claim a tax refund. 

That's what I have suspected. I just don't know why @Robert_G comes out with a higher price. Maybe it comes from the payment method he uses and not from NI, but they seem to do a proper conversion for globally equal pricings.


----------



## Markrs (May 20, 2021)

Death and taxes the only 2 certainties in life. It is nice that canuks don't normally pay taxes on items in other countries. All Europeans and UK peeps have to pay tax on everything we purchase, not matter what country it is in. So VAT (Value Added Tax) is extra for anything and at 20% it does add up. As payment and the tax added is managed by third parties (Fastspring, Stripe, Paypal) it is not normally something the selling company has much control over.


----------



## Markrs (May 20, 2021)

For those interested in the NI Strezov deal, Dirk is currently live streaming them:


----------



## Mike Fox (May 20, 2021)

I highly recommend all of these libraries. Crazy good deal!


----------



## Braveheart (May 20, 2021)

I am Canadian. It’s the Canadian government that wants foreign companies to collect taxes for purchases made by Canadians. I don’t know why some are charging it and some not, but legally we would have to declare the purchases made without added taxes and pay it to the Canadian government. If I were you, I would keep it cool, instead of going all guns blazing on this. You can’t blame companies to act legally.

But you are right about conversion fees.


----------



## Trash Panda (May 20, 2021)

I originally only came here for the discussion of the sale of these very fine virtual instruments, but what keeps me here is the riveting conversation about tax law.


----------



## Braveheart (May 20, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> I originally only came here for the discussion of the sale of these very fine virtual instruments, but what keeps me here is the riveting conversation about tax law.


Yes, I would love to see someone working for the Tax revenue agency reading and commenting this. Not sure we would see such outburst. Would go like this:

’Hey buddy, I will PM you. Please show me your credit card bills from the last 6 years, and the government will send you the bill for the taxes not paid on international purchases.’


----------



## sostenuto (May 20, 2021)




----------



## reutunes (May 20, 2021)

darkogav said:


> Is anyone willing to post any links to music they have made with these libraries?


Funny you should say that...


----------



## darkogav (May 20, 2021)

The other thing to keep in mind is the other companies invoice and charge in US $'s. NI convert the invoice into Canadian $'s. I think it all evens out in the end. What really matters here is is this a decent sale and does it sound good and will you use it in project?


----------



## lettucehat (May 20, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> Yes, I would love to see someone working for the Tax revenue agency reading and commenting this. Not sure we would see such outburst. Would go like this:
> 
> ’Hey buddy, I will PM you. Please show me your credit card bills from the last 6 years, and the government will send you the bill for the taxes not paid on international purchases.’


weird thing to fantasize about, tbh


----------



## Robert_G (May 20, 2021)

darkogav said:


> The other thing to keep in mind is the other companies invoice and charge in US $'s. NI convert the invoice into Canadian $'s.* I think it all evens out in the end.* What really matters here is is this a decent sale and does it sound good and will you use it in project?


It does not even out in the end as i showed in the Zero g example


----------



## Instrugramm (May 20, 2021)

Jade is calling my name... hmmm


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 20, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> Yes, I would love to see someone working for the Tax revenue agency reading and commenting this. Not sure we would see such outburst. Would go like this:
> 
> ’Hey buddy, I will PM you. Please show me your credit card bills from the last 6 years, and the government will send you the bill for the taxes not paid on international purchases.’


For a $500 sample library, they aren't going to break down your front door for their $25. My bandmate is a CRA agent


----------



## Toecutter (May 20, 2021)

Instrugramm said:


> Jade is calling my name... hmmm


Even though I didn't need it at the time, I heard the same call and bought Jade on impulse (loved the walkthroughs). One of the most inspiring libraries I have... takes me out of whatever hole I'm in and puts me in the zone. Even if I don't end up using the instruments (they *are* niche) the ideas start flowing and I'm out of the hole. The 1.1 update made it even more fun to play


----------



## Instrugramm (May 20, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> Even though I didn't need it at the time, I heard the same call and bought Jade on impulse (loved the walkthroughs). One of the most inspiring libraries I have... takes me out of whatever hole I'm in and puts me in the zone. Even if I don't end up using the instruments (they *are* niche) the ideas start flowing and I'm out of the hole. The 1.1 update made it even more fun to play


Yeah I missed the last sale and got Talinn as a substitute (which I love and the choir in that is the reason why the Strezov NI choir bundle isn't nearly as tempting as usual especially because I already have their choir essentials and Cinesamples' Voices of War) so this time I'll definitely get it, it's only 6 euros more expensive than in their own sale a month ago.


----------



## Toecutter (May 20, 2021)

Instrugramm said:


> Yeah I missed the last sale and got Talinn as a substitute (which I love and the choir in that is the reason why the Strezov NI choir bundle isn't nearly as tempting as usual especially because I already have their choir essentials and Cinesamples' Voices of War) so this time I'll definitely get it, it's only 6 euros more expensive than in their own sale a month ago.


I swear I wrote "almost as inspiring as Tallin" but I didn't want to confuse you even more XD Glad to hear you got that one already. You definitely gonna enjoy Jade! And yea €6 more is still a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 20, 2021)

In my opinion, JEO was a library that did need a bit of spiffing up upon its initial release. But they did it! Strezov deserves the highest of praise for listening to their customers and making such a major update. They set an example for other companies.

But Balkan? I bought it when it came out and it has been one of my favorite purchases ever. I love it and I use it all the time. And they're going to make it BETTER? 

Way to go, Strezov!


----------



## Drumdude2112 (May 20, 2021)

TigerTheFrog said:


> In my opinion, JEO was a library that did need a bit of spiffing up upon its initial release. But they did it! Strezov deserves the highest of praise for listening to their customers and making such a major update. They set an example for other companies.
> 
> But Balkan? I bought it when it came out and it has been one of my favorite purchases ever. I love it and I use it all the time. And they're going to make it BETTER?
> 
> Way to go, Strezov!


Been eyeballing balkan (especially at the sale price) what are the 'stand outs' in the library ?


----------



## Bluemount Score (May 20, 2021)

TigerTheFrog said:


> In my opinion, JEO was a library that did need a bit of spiffing up upon its initial release. But they did it! Strezov deserves the highest of praise for listening to their customers and making such a major update. They set an example for other companies.
> 
> But Balkan? I bought it when it came out and it has been one of my favorite purchases ever. I love it and I use it all the time. And they're going to make it BETTER?
> 
> Way to go, Strezov!


Comments like this and walkthrough videos = Deadly combo


----------



## JonSolo (May 20, 2021)

Frankly I am glad for any company that covers by charging me tax. A few years ago Amazon bounced back on me and suddenly I had this huge tax bill because they never covered the tax. In the end, politics and bureaucracy is what robs us, not the peers of our community.

Take you angst to the governments who choose to steal our creativity 11% at a time. NI is tops in books, taxes and all (remember, they report it to the country they are billing to, no robbery).

I have Rhodope 2. It feels the other 3 at this deal (even with Rhodope) is a steal. Does anyone agree and should I push the button? ha ha ha


----------



## easyrider (May 20, 2021)

JonSolo said:


> Frankly I am glad for any company that covers by charging me tax. A few years ago Amazon bounced back on me and suddenly I had this huge tax bill because they never covered the tax. In the end, politics and bureaucracy is what robs us, not the peers of our community.
> 
> Take you angst to the governments who choose to steal our creativity 11% at a time. NI is tops in books, taxes and all (remember, they report it to the country they are billing to, no robbery).
> 
> I have Rhodope 2. It feels the other 3 at this deal (even with Rhodope) is a steal. Does anyone agree and should I push the button? ha ha ha


$133 each....it’s a no brainier....👍🏼


----------



## dgburns (May 20, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> Is there no way you can offer this price on at the Strezov Website.
> Native instruments rips Canadians off by adding almost 10% to the current exchange rate and they charge us GST (Federal tax for Canadians) which I don't believe in anyway they give back to the Canadian government. No other sample library company in the world has ever charged me tax for buying a VI from their country.
> 
> $399 U.S. currently works out to $486 Cnd.....and that is AFTER exchange fees. Native instruments is charging me a flat rate of $518 CND for the bundle PLUS 5% GST for a total of $543.90.
> That is that is $57.90 CND over what I should be paying legally.


Why don’t you just report them to CRA?


----------



## Robert_G (May 20, 2021)

dgburns said:


> Why don’t you just report them to CRA?


I highly doubt the CRA is going to engage in international tax laws over a few thousand tax dollars that Native Instruments doesn't send back over the border.


----------



## Braveheart (May 20, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> I highly doubt the CRA is going to engage in international tax laws over a few thousand tax dollars that Native Instruments doesn't send back over the border.


They do. In my province, there’s another sales tax and NI charges both.


----------



## Trash Panda (May 20, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> I highly doubt the CRA is going to engage in international tax laws over a few thousand tax dollars that Native Instruments doesn't send back over the border.


So you’re just going to let the terrorists win? After raising the stakes all thread, this is kinda anti-climactic. I don’t think this topic will get renewed unless there’s full on Revolucion in the thread’s finale.


----------



## Robert_G (May 20, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> They do. In my province, there’s another sales tax and NI charges both.


Just because they charge it doesn't mean they give it back to Canada.


----------



## SquirrelMan (May 20, 2021)

The bigger question is, for these did Stretzov screw up the keyswitches and make some velocity sensitive while others aren't in the same patch? Because the Jade update ended up being a huge turd. If that's Stretzov's idea of an update, don't do us any favors.

Call me when Jade becomes a professional level product. As of now it's on the sh!t pile where it belongs.

*MODERATOR NOTE *- As has been discussed many times before (and in subsequent posts here), dynamics are controlled by the modwheel instead of velocity on sustained articulations. I would delete this post, but sometimes when someone makes such an ass of themselves as SquirrelMan did here (it's one thing to have an honest question, but it's another to make declarations about turds and shitpiles as you're arrogantly displaying your ignorance), then there's something to be said for leaving the assiness on full display.


----------



## constaneum (May 20, 2021)

What's the actual size for JADE Ethnic Orchestral ?


----------



## jneebz (May 20, 2021)

This thread needs some attention from the mods. C’mon people. Taxes and whining.


----------



## AMBi (May 20, 2021)

constaneum said:


> What's the actual size for JADE Ethnic Orchestral ?


Got it with the update and its 124 GB installed. Since its through Native Instruments it might need a much bigger size since Native Access tends to ask for a lot.


----------



## AMBi (May 20, 2021)

Thought I’d open the thread to exciting impressions and suggestions for the sale but looks like a tax thread now





Anyway Balkan Ethnic Orchestra looks incredible for that price and Freyja + Wotan have been on my wishlist forever.. endless hours of research commence!


----------



## Flyo (May 20, 2021)

Freyja Wotan doesn't have full vowels right?


----------



## Kony (May 20, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> ouch, this is going to be cutting it close on my budget - but grabbed the choir bundle.


Me too - I've spent far too much on samples over the last 4 weeks but I don't think I can resist the choir bundle.


----------



## Braveheart (May 20, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> Just because they charge it doesn't mean they give it back to Canada.


NI is selling softwares and hardwares in Canada, through local resellers. Would be surprising that they are stealing money from the governments in their online store. Very unlikely.


----------



## Mike Fox (May 20, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Thought I’d open the thread to exciting impressions and suggestions for the sale but looks like a tax thread now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently, discussing taxes is way more entertaining!


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (May 20, 2021)

TigerTheFrog said:


> But Balkan? I bought it when it came out and it has been one of my favorite purchases ever. I love it and I use it all the time. And they're going to make it BETTER?


Just wondering how versatile you think the library is. Are you mostly using it for Balkan music or for other types of projects?


----------



## kevinh (May 20, 2021)

DimensionsTomorrow said:


> Just wondering how versatile you think the library is. Are you mostly using it for Balkan music or for other types of projects?


He mostly writes music for TurboTax, the IRS , and other tax collecting agencies


----------



## Thunderous Light (May 20, 2021)

I am so tempted right now by Jade Ethnic Orchestra. I have been wanting an Eastern style orchestra like this for a long time. Just for kicks...is there anything else out there that competes with this orchestra in this specific style? The audio demo "Flight of the Sky Lanterns" has me drooling. Others I am eyeballing are Balkan Orchestra and Rhodope II. I have all of their other choirs so I doubt I will get Rhodope right now. Maybe in another sale. The decision is Jade or Balkan.


----------



## constaneum (May 20, 2021)

Thunderous Light said:


> I am so tempted right now by Jade Ethnic Orchestra. I have been wanting an Eastern style orchestra like this for a long time. Just for kicks...is there anything else out there that competes with this orchestra in this specific style? The audio demo "Flight of the Sky Lanterns" has me drooling. Others I am eyeballing are Balkan Orchestra and Rhodope II. I have all of their other choirs so I doubt I will get Rhodope right now. Maybe in another sale. The decision is Jade or Balkan.


How good is their Jade orchestra? Articulations wise seems pretty limited?


----------



## lettucehat (May 20, 2021)

Don't expect Jade or any library at this point to get the bowed solo strings right. The sections are nice. The winds have been done better by others (not Phoenix). The sound is more natural/vintage than most others, but reasonably flexible. Not out of the box stunning. Better RR situation than Phoenix I think. I'd recommend it if you'd like an all in one to get the ball rolling with that genre, but if it's mission critical soloists, look to Ample or Three Body Tech.


----------



## AMBi (May 20, 2021)

Thunderous Light said:


> Just for kicks...is there anything else out there that competes with this orchestra in this specific style?


As far as eastern instruments go EW Silk is a good contender.
I own both and use Jade for heavier orchestrated stuff and Silk for exposed/solo work since it has a lot of articulations per instrument to be more expressive. Silk also has imo the best erhu for solos.


----------



## constaneum (May 20, 2021)

Three Body tech seems to nail the winds. When I saw Chris demo Jade's solo erhu, I was a bit disappointed with it. Phoenix on the other hand sounds a bit sterile to my taste . Probably need to blend nicely with the rest of the OT libraries, definitely not on solo lines. Guess I'll be happily sticking around with Chinee Kong for now which offers more things such as recorded phrases/arts


----------



## constaneum (May 20, 2021)

ive been very interested with their choir libraries all this while. is the Syllabuilder easy to use ?


----------



## Futchibon (May 20, 2021)

Picked up Freyja


----------



## AMBi (May 20, 2021)

constaneum said:


> ive been very interested with their choir libraries all this while. is the Syllabuilder easy to use ?


Definitely!
Even though there’s only a handful of syllables to choose from there’s still a good amount of flexibility to mold each one. (Sustain, staccato, adjusting attack for them so they become just vowels, etc.) And most importantly they’re all extremely playable

I only have Rhodope but from what I can hear of the others handle it just as well.
They also have a really cool vowel morph thing that makes held notes feel really dynamic


----------



## scoringdreams (May 21, 2021)

As someone who doesn't own a single Strezov Sampling product due to the higher price tags, this NI deal is a complete steal for me! One of the few choir libraries that remain a staple in most modern composition workflows.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (May 21, 2021)

SquirrelMan said:


> The bigger question is, for these did Stretzov screw up the keyswitches and make some velocity sensitive while others aren't in the same patch? Because the Jade update ended up being a huge turd. If that's Stretzov's idea of an update, don't do us any favors.
> 
> Call me when Jade becomes a professional level product. As of now it's on the sh!t pile where it belongs.


Sounds like you might just be a bit sh!t at using these tools?


----------



## Voider (May 21, 2021)

Can't decide between Wotan and Rhodope 2.
The latter I wanted for such a long time, but the first one has way more usability with its universal choir sound.


----------



## Loïc D (May 21, 2021)

Voider said:


> 19% of european VAT onto your purchase (_which all of us pay here too_).


20% in 🇫🇷. Well I guess it’s not a big difference


----------



## Loïc D (May 21, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Definitely!
> Even though there’s only a handful of syllables to choose from there’s still a good amount of flexibility to mold each one. (Sustain, staccato, adjusting attack for them so they become just vowels, etc.) And most importantly they’re all extremely playable
> 
> I only have Rhodope but from what I can hear of the others handle it just as well.
> They also have a really cool vowel morph thing that makes held notes feel really dynamic


100% agree


----------



## ProfoundSilence (May 21, 2021)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Sounds like you might just be a bit sh!t at using these tools?


Right in the feels


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 21, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Silk also has imo the best erhu for solos.


This! I haven't heard anything better. Silk and RA are totally underrated IMO.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 21, 2021)

DimensionsTomorrow said:


> Just wondering how versatile you think the library is. Are you mostly using it for Balkan music or for other types of projects?


I've never used it specifically for Balkan music. 

To give an example of how it has inspired me, I'll risk the scorn of VIC by sharing a piece that never would have come to the light of day without the female vocalists in BEO. 

​
To be clear, they are the background singers. The solo is Ethera.


----------



## Studio E (May 21, 2021)

Me: I'm going to get out of debt and live a more stress-free life.

Also Me: I'm going to spend $300 at Spitfire this morning and $400 on Strezov this afternoon. Retirement is way over-rated anyway, I'm sure.


----------



## Voider (May 21, 2021)

I guess Freya alone can't go really hard / epic?


----------



## MusicalWhiskey (May 21, 2021)

yiph2 said:


> Yea I want this  But I wonder if I need it if I already have EWC...


Very different libraries. EWC is very paddy, ethereal, and lacks the syllables. Strezov Choirs are very raw and human. Depends on what music you need/want to create. That being said, if you have the coin, I don't see Strezov offering a better deal than this any time soon.


----------



## Marsen (May 21, 2021)

Voider said:


> I guess Freya alone can't go really hard / epic?


Hard- no, dynamical- yes, epic, if you consider LOTR epic - yes.

Like Storm Choir/Oceania - no.
It's not a dystopia epic.
It's a fantasy epic.

Edit: The above is not correct, it's much more than just fantasy, it's one of the best and versatile choirs out there.


----------



## Snarf (May 21, 2021)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Sounds like you might just be a bit sh!t at using these tools?


I know this is a joke, but this is spot on because he refuses to understand that dynamics are controlled by the modwheel instead of velocity on sustained articulations & blames the library in an overly inflammatory way.



Spoiler: Here's his older post on JADE I'm referring to if anyone's curious lol






SquirrelMan said:


> I got Jade with the 40% off sale and finally got around to installing it. I'm only about 2 minutes in and it looks like on the Pipa and the Yangqin KS patches (The first two instruments I tried!) there's absolutely no velocity sensing on the tremolo KS? So anytime you switch to tremolo, it's always full on top velocity no matter how soft you play. So that means if I'm going to switch to the tremolo KS I have to make sure that I'm playing the sustain KS at top velocity so that's it's not jarring when the tremolo comes in.
> 
> How did the beta testers miss this when I found it my first 2 minutes with the library?
> 
> ...






-----------------------

Back on the topic of the libraries, some time ago I wrote a reasonably extensive review/summary of my experiences with Wotan & Freyja, highlighting the strengths and weaknesses etc., and including a few mediocre LOTR/Hobbit mockups here:





Freyja & Wotan – Review, User Tips & Lord of the Rings & Hobbit mock-ups


Hello everyone! I recently picked up Strezov Sampling’s Freyja and Wotan. So far, I think they’re great (spoilers) and wanted to leave a review to ‘return the favour’ to the people on VI-Control, as they’ve been a very good resource for me in the past. So without further ado, here goes! Some...




vi-control.net




Hope that's helpful for some on the fence


----------



## ender7 (May 21, 2021)

I was immediately excited at first to see all of these choirs in an NI bundle! I probably have more choirs than I need at this point but I love them and have no regrets really. But I’m not sure I actually want to go all in on Strezov. I’ve bought some of their libraries in the past and had bad experiences with their support. 

Anyone know how exposed Freya and Wotan can get before sounding too synthy? I’ve been listening to demos and walkthroughs but I’m still debating. 

Also does anyone know if Arva adds anything special over Genesis? I have and love Genesis especially the auto-divisi and amazing sound so I may be good there.


----------



## Mike Fox (May 21, 2021)

ender7 said:


> I was immediately excited at first to see all of these choirs in an NI bundle! I probably have more choirs than I need at this point but I love them and have no regrets really. But I’m not sure I actually want to go all in on Strezov. I’ve bought some of their libraries in the past and had bad experiences with their support.
> 
> Anyone know how exposed Freya and Wotan can get before sounding too synthy? I’ve been listening to demos and walkthroughs but I’m still debating.
> 
> Also does anyone know if Arva adds anything special over Genesis? I have and love Genesis especially the auto-divisi and amazing sound so I may be good there.


Bad experience with their support? Wotan/Freyja sounding synthy?

That doesn’t sound like Strezov Sampling. 🤷‍♂️

I can’t speak for others and their experience with support from Strezov, but the consensus is that it’s generally positive, and I’ve only ever experienced excellent customer support from them. Sorry your experience differed.

As far as Wotan/Freyja sounding synthy in isolation, they don’t at all. They’re very raw and human sounding. Even the lower notes in Wotan were truly captured. Its like contra G or something.

Genesis is unparalleled, feature wise, but I do prefer the tone of Arva, by far. Arva also has soloists.


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (May 21, 2021)

Gonna have to give Balkan a pass this time, but I look forward to seeing how it shapes up with future updates! I’ll no doubt be tempted again in the future.


----------



## dunamisstudio (May 21, 2021)

I already have Cinesamples VOXOS and Voices of War. Any of these libraries I need right now or hold off til later when I use more choir in my music?


----------



## Mike Fox (May 21, 2021)

dunamisstudio said:


> I already have Cinesamples VOXOS and Voices of War. Any of these libraries I need right now or hold off til later when I use more choir in my music?


Voxos feels and sounds pretty archaic compared to these, imo. It’s still a good library, but does fall short by comparison.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (May 21, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Bad experience with their support? Wotan/Freyja sounding synthy?
> 
> That doesn’t sound like Strezov Sampling. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> ...


The only thing I can think of is this one John Williams rendition using an arva soloist. 

It uses a lot of repeated notes, and since it just used a single legato patch they made no attempt to cover up for the fact that it doesn't have round robins on legato. 

Obviously The problem is the programming of the passage, since that issue happens with almost every commercially available legato patch for anything. 

Now that I've played with strezov choirs a little bit, I'd say they despite not being brand new and shiny, it's a very capable library. 

It doesn't go absolute ape s***, doesn't have the most detailed low dynamics, doesn't have the greatest word builder, doesn't have the greatest tone. 

But it does score high in every single one of those categories, it's looking like an excellent "base" library for anyone. I've mixed different choirs, each one has different strengths(the voice is actually a significantly more varied instrument than any string/brass/woodwind/percussion instrument - so naturally there is so much room for different libraries to cover different things the voice can do) 

I still have my gripes with the engine, but it's mostly choice issues, not poor programming. 

Personally, this library fills the gap between the bombastic patches from ark 1 and oceania and the gentle patches from dominus and ark 2.


----------



## JohnG (May 21, 2021)

Thunderous Light said:


> I am so tempted right now by Jade Ethnic Orchestra. I have been wanting an Eastern style orchestra like this for a long time.


I love Jade. Used it on a TV series and several video game projects. Really enjoy it.

[note: I have received free products from Strezov Sampling]


----------



## Soundbed (May 21, 2021)

I came to read sample library discussion. Now I’m really missing tax conversation.


----------



## ender7 (May 21, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Bad experience with their support? Wotan/Freyja sounding synthy?
> 
> That doesn’t sound like Strezov Sampling. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> ...


I had limited but good experiences with their support until that point as well. It wasn't anything major, just enough to give me pause. Ultimately experiences can differ as you've said but consensus is just a matter of perspective... In general I've had limited, but great to exceptional experiences with the usual "consensus" companies, so that was out of left field for me.

I've yet to settle on a general-purpose choir library (not too hyped or mellow) that can do blended male and female medium-slow legatos, sitting exposed alongside just percussion or similar. That is without sounding synthy. Of course there are those more skilled than myself at processing the sounds in these situations.

There are more and more recently that can do slow legatos quite well, or chanting, and similar but with limitations in scope. Wotan/Freyja I hear might be one of the best options for what I want but I really can't tell from the official demos. To be clear I wasn't stating that they sound altogether synthy to me. To be more specific, I'm wondering if anyone has good examples outside of the official demos of Wotan/Freyja sitting exposed?

Either way another great deal from NI. I am planning on picking up Balkan Orchestra. It's been on my list since it came out.


----------



## AMBi (May 21, 2021)

I have Dominus, Voices of War, Requiem Light, Oceania and Storm Choir 1.
Anything Wotan + Freyja would add much of to get?
They seem amazing and very versatile but I don't want to make what I have redundant


----------



## yiph2 (May 21, 2021)

MusicalWhiskey said:


> Very different libraries. EWC is very paddy, ethereal, and lacks the syllables. Strezov Choirs are very raw and human. Depends on what music you need/want to create. That being said, if you have the coin, I don't see Strezov offering a better deal than this any time soon.


Yea I know, but I probably won't play with the syllables. Also I'm pretty sure I'll get Oceania/II for loud stuff. I think I'll pass on this and maybe get the Choir Essentials if I eventually need it


----------



## lettucehat (May 21, 2021)

ender7 said:


> Also does anyone know if Arva adds anything special over Genesis? I have and love Genesis especially the auto-divisi and amazing sound so I may be good there.


I only got Arva over Genesis because I happened to like the sound more, but it's so subjective. Genesis seems by all accounts to be unimpeachable, so if the sound works for you Arva seems redundant. There are rough edges with Arva, but it does have soloists.


----------



## river angler (May 22, 2021)

I have admired the sound of the Strezov choirs for a few years now but have not been tempted tp purchase any of them because it appears they don't allow proper velocity control of *initial dynamics* of sustained samples nor conventional use of the sustain pedal. As both a composer and live performing musician having both functions are essential. Their recent Choir Essentials library seems to have implemented true sustain functionality but their so called "velocity dynamics influencer" still seems somewhat confusing regarding being able to trigger chords initial dynamics with how hard one strikes the keys.

I use Orchestral Tools and Chris Hein libraries for all my orchestral instruments as both developers allow options to control dynamics via cc or key velocity on sustained samples as well as short articulations- indeed with Chris Hein you can use both!

Perhaps those who use Strezov's choir libraries can shed light on this? Thanks!


----------



## Braveheart (May 22, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> I came to read sample library discussion. Now I’m really missing tax conversation.


Those complaining are caught up with Tax revenue agencies, that’s why.


----------



## Trash Panda (May 22, 2021)

AMBi said:


> I have Dominus, Voices of War, Requiem Light, Oceania and Storm Choir 1.
> Anything Wotan + Freyja would add much of to get?
> They seem amazing and very versatile but I don't want to make what I have redundant


They bridge the gap between the softness of Dominus and the bombast of SC/Oceania. Sounds a HELL of a lot better than Requiem too.


----------



## AMBi (May 22, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> They bridge the gap between the softness of Dominus and the bombast of SC/Oceania. Sounds a HELL of a lot better than Requiem too.


Was listening to a bunch of demos last night they definitely blew me away!
Sounds much more cinematic than my other libraries so its looking to be a must have


----------



## Casiquire (May 22, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> They bridge the gap between the softness of Dominus and the bombast of SC/Oceania. Sounds a HELL of a lot better than Requiem too.


I might just be missing the answer here, but in WoFrey are only aah and mmm true legato? The rest scripted?


----------



## Trash Panda (May 22, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> I might just be missing the answer here, but in WoFrey are only aah and mmm true legato? The rest scripted?


Ah, ooh/oh and mmm, all have dedicated true legato patches.


----------



## Mannix (May 22, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> I'm not sure I can make that work. Because my NI account knows I am a Canadian, I am automatically charged everything I buy from NI in Canadian dollars at an absurd exchange rate. It is a fixed Cnd price. There is no option for me to pay in U.S. dollars. Normally with other companies, I just pay in U.S. dollars and my Mastercard charges me 2.5% exchange fees on top of the going exchange rate....the end.
> 
> I know the rate is absurd because I just made 3 international purchases in the last week and the exchange rates and fees were way less than what NI is charging. ...and the exchange rate has been steady at .82 .83 cents for the last 2 weeks.


be a nice Canadian and be nice


----------



## Michael Antrum (May 23, 2021)

Is it me, or is there a bit of an 'oops !' on the NI page for the bundle....


----------



## lettucehat (May 23, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> Is it me, or is there a bit of an 'oops !' on the NI page for the bundle....


Nice of them to pitch in!


----------



## widescreen (May 23, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> Is it me, or is there a bit of an 'oops !' on the NI page for the bundle....


It was only a matter of time. After NI merged with iZotope, all the others do not want to fall short.


----------



## Henu (May 23, 2021)

I have Genesis Childrens Choir but I have to admit I like the Strezov workflow way bettter, having both Wotan and Freyja. Do you folks think Arva sounds drastically different than Genesis?


----------



## dunamisstudio (May 23, 2021)

Unimperfect said:


> Is there a big difference between the $399 for Wotan Freyja Arva Rhodope combo and Storm Choir Ultimate?


I wouldn't mind knowing as well.


----------



## Soundbed (May 23, 2021)

This sale is going to cost me a grand. I cannot decide. I don’t have anything from Strezov, and don’t “need” it but I’m a sucker for a sale.


----------



## Trash Panda (May 23, 2021)

dunamisstudio said:


> I wouldn't mind knowing as well.


Storm Choir Ultimate is all molto vibrato all the time. Nothing wrong with that of course, but Wotan and Freyja are more chill at their lower dynamics. Arva is children (not in SCU) and Rhodope is its own ethnic thing. SCU has more syllables than these other libraries and a few, limited, soloists.


----------



## Braveheart (May 23, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> This sale is going to cost me a grand. I cannot decide. I don’t have anything from Strezov, and don’t “need” it but I’m a sucker for a sale.


That’s real gas addiction


----------



## Mike Fox (May 23, 2021)

Henu said:


> I have Genesis Childrens Choir but I have to admit I like the Strezov workflow way bettter, having both Wotan and Freyja. Do you folks think Arva sounds drastically different than Genesis?


Yes! Arva sounds VERY different than Genesis. I have both, and always find Genesis to be more synthy or pad-like, while Arva is more raw and humanistic, which is a defining attribute of Strezov’s libs in general, imo.

Genesis is unparalleled when it comes to options and features though.

Overall, I greatly prefer the tone and workflow of Arva, so Genesis rarely gets my attention.


----------



## sourcefor (May 23, 2021)

zimm83 said:


> No afflatus sale......hummm


That’s what I was hoping for!


----------



## sostenuto (May 23, 2021)

_Taxed and choir'd out_ .... but very interested in *Percussion Essentials @ $178.*
Any others using and /or high on this Lib ??


----------



## Henu (May 23, 2021)

Curse you, Mike, because that's _exactly_ what I thought when listening to those demos!!! >.<

So, I guess it's wallet time. Sigh. Kind of. :D


----------



## zimm83 (May 23, 2021)

sourcefor said:


> That’s what I was hoping for!


Maybe later this year with a new Update !....


----------



## AMBi (May 23, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> This sale is going to cost me a grand. I cannot decide. I don’t have anything from Strezov, and don’t “need” it but I’m a sucker for a sale.


In a similar boat .__.
Can’t decide between Wotan + Freyja or just Balkan Orchestra so I might end up getting all. 
I know I’ll pick them up at some point anyway so it might just be best to get them now and save a little instead.
Decisions would be much easier if the SF wasn’t just so happening at the same time.


----------



## storyteller (May 23, 2021)

I’m pretending like this crazy sales period is a lot like loading out your gear before a big fight, a big battle... provisioning before camping or provisioning before sailing across the Atlantic. Whatever metaphor floats your boat. <—— Haha. 🤷🏻‍♂️ The idea is the same. You have $X to provision yourself. Load up. Kit up. Then go make something awesome for this world.


----------



## Soundbed (May 23, 2021)

AMBi said:


> In a similar boat .__.
> Can’t decide between Wotan + Freyja or just Balkan Orchestra so I might end up getting all.
> I know I’ll pick them up at some point anyway so it might just be best to get them now and save a little instead.
> Decisions would be much easier if the SF wasn’t just so happening at the same time.


Yes. I don’t need BBCSO Core either but it’s like $5 for an entire orchestra. Well not $5 but basically.


----------



## d4vec4rter (May 23, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Yes. I don’t need BBCSO Core either but it’s like $5 for an entire orchestra. Well not $5 but basically.


Received BBCSO Discover for free a few weeks ago and I’ve just picked up Core for £190 with the sale and upgrade discount. Thought I couldn’t get a much better deal than that then Strezov Sampling do a 72% discount on a 4 choir bundle through NI. What a month!


----------



## SquirrelMan (May 23, 2021)

SquirrelMan said:


> The bigger question is, for these did Stretzov screw up the keyswitches and make some velocity sensitive while others aren't in the same patch? Because the Jade update ended up being a huge turd. If that's Stretzov's idea of an update, don't do us any favors.
> 
> Call me when Jade becomes a professional level product. As of now it's on the sh!t pile where it belongs.
> 
> *MODERATOR NOTE *- As has been discussed many times before (and in subsequent posts here), dynamics are controlled by the modwheel instead of velocity on sustained articulations. I would delete this post, but sometimes when someone makes such an ass of themselves as SquirrelMan did here (it's one thing to have an honest question, but it's another to make declarations about turds and shitpiles as you're arrogantly displaying your ignorance), then there's something to be said for leaving the assiness on full display.


Ok, since it's obvious that you don't use the tools (hence why you're a moderator and obviously not a composer) it would make sense that you clearly have no idea what you're speaking about. Explain why the sustained notes are velocity sensitive and yet the tremolos aren't in the same keyswitched patch. So I have to use the modwheel for dynamics on the tremolo keyswitch but I have to use note velocity for dynamics on the sustained keyswitch? Maybe that's how you like your stuff but the rest of us like consistency. 

There's something to be said for leaving a moderator message on display showing how little the moderator knows about this stuff. So stick to what you know which is editing people's posts and leave the posts about how these tools work to people like me who get paid to use them and write music professionally.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (May 23, 2021)

SquirrelMan said:


> Ok, since it's obvious that you don't use the tools (hence why you're a moderator and obviously not a composer) it would make sense that you clearly have no idea what you're speaking about. Explain why the sustained notes are velocity sensitive and yet the tremolos aren't in the same keyswitched patch. So I have to use the modwheel for dynamics on the tremolo keyswitch but I have to use note velocity for dynamics on the sustained keyswitch? Maybe that's how you like your stuff but the rest of us like consistency.
> 
> There's something to be said for leaving a moderator message on display showing how little the moderator knows about this stuff. So stick to what you know which is editing people's posts and leave the posts about how these tools work to people like me who get paid to use them and write music professionally.





He literally sells the project file for something he wrote so that people can learn how to use those tools. 

Keep in mind this is using hollywood orchestra gold, which is not exactly The shiniest sample library in 2021

You're out of your depth, and you're making it worse.


----------



## Braveheart (May 23, 2021)

SquirrelMan said:


> Ok, since it's obvious that you don't use the tools (hence why you're a moderator and obviously not a composer) it would make sense that you clearly have no idea what you're speaking about. Explain why the sustained notes are velocity sensitive and yet the tremolos aren't in the same keyswitched patch. So I have to use the modwheel for dynamics on the tremolo keyswitch but I have to use note velocity for dynamics on the sustained keyswitch? Maybe that's how you like your stuff but the rest of us like consistency.
> 
> There's something to be said for leaving a moderator message on display showing how little the moderator knows about this stuff. So stick to what you know which is editing people's posts and leave the posts about how these tools work to people like me who get paid to use them and write music professionally.


If anyone check his profile and his other posts, this is almost exclusively negative opinions on pretty much anything he’s talking about.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (May 24, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> If anyone check his profile and his other posts, this is almost exclusively negative opinions on pretty much anything he’s talking about.


there are two types of people I'm interested in interacting with here. 

1.) people who can teach me things I don't know
2.) people who want to learn things I do know

couldn't find the option for insecure people, who blame the tools instead of themselves - and then assume anyone who sticks up for those tools must be bullshitting, because clearly -that's going to be much easier than facing the reality of it.


----------



## borisb2 (May 24, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> He literally sells the project file for something he wrote so that people can learn how to use those tools.
> 
> Keep in mind this is using hollywood orchestra gold, which is not exactly The shiniest sample library in 2021
> 
> You're out of your depth, and you're making it worse.



I just think „Beyond The Storm“ became a total different meaning to me in that context..


----------



## Nate Johnson (May 24, 2021)

yay, I finally ponied up for Jade!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (May 24, 2021)

Ha. I appreciate the support @ProfoundSilence , but I should clarify that the 'moderator note' was not actually left by me. <EDIT FROM MIKE - That was me who did that.>
I don't own the library in question yet so I can't really comment on the usability, though I've seen what others have been capable of doing with it.
My issue was more with the tone used, and I find it difficult to empathize with a SquirrelMan.
I don't know what sort of pile @SquirrelMan 's music belongs to, but even if it were the worst music I'd ever heard I would not say it belongs on a pile of sh!t. That's just nasty.
And now the "...hence why you're a moderator and obviously not a composer". .... come on man.
Get outta here with your little-squirrel syndrome 👢🐿️


----------



## ProfoundSilence (May 24, 2021)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Ha. I appreciate the support @ProfoundSilence , but I should clarify that the 'moderator note' was not actually left by me.
> I don't own the library in question yet so I can't really comment on the usability, though I've seen what others have been capable of doing with it.
> My issue was more with the tone used, and I find it difficult to empathize with a SquirrelMan.
> I don't know what sort of pile @SquirrelMan 's music belongs to, but even if it were the worst music I'd ever heard I would not say it belongs on a pile of sh!t. That's just nasty.
> ...


I was just simpin for the one and only J. Lawrence... 

Well the significantly less wealthy J Lawrence

Just lemme white knight 4 u beb


----------



## Piano Pete (May 24, 2021)

For people who own a library or two, do those get subtracted from the bundle, or is it an "as is" pricing? I think heavyocity did for theirs, but they are a different company etc.

If that's the case, it makes an even stronger reason to grab the library bundles, as they are the some of the best choir libraries out there.


----------



## gamma-ut (May 24, 2021)

Piano Pete said:


> For people who own a library or two, do those get subtracted from the bundle, or is it an "as is" pricing? I think heavyocity did for theirs, but they are a different company etc.
> 
> If that's the case, it makes an even stronger reason to grab the library bundles, as they are the some of the best choir libraries out there.


You're ordering from NI rather than Strezov, so the bundles are as is. If you have two of the libraries IIRC you are better off with the individual 50%-off deals. But with one, the bundle is still a decent deal.


----------



## Casiquire (May 24, 2021)

I picked up Freyja because i am weak, and... Wow. It's really fantastic. It feels kind of like the CSS of choirs in that there's a warmer vibe to the recording and a heavy vibrato. If i had to nitpick, i wish it could be a little more robust in the softer dynamics since the vibrato is a touch strong in softer layers as well. I'm likely to pick up Wotan to compliment it, and I may still grab Ganymede because i love its soft dynamics and I'm pretty light on choirs. No regrets whatsoever.

Dang those sopranos at the top of their range are intense!


----------



## RonV (May 24, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> I picked up Freyja because i am weak, and... Wow. It's really fantastic. It feels kind of like the CSS of choirs in that there's a warmer vibe to the recording and a heavy vibrato. If i had to nitpick, i wish it could be a little more robust in the softer dynamics since the vibrato is a touch strong in softer layers as well. I'm likely to pick up Wotan to compliment it, and I may still grab Ganymede because i love its soft dynamics and I'm pretty light on choirs. No regrets whatsoever.
> 
> Dang those sopranos at the top of their range are intense!


Freyja (and Wotan) both "just seem to fit" in many different situations and seem even less of a one-trick-pony than many other choir libs. Flexible from soft to loud. Wotan also has a great basso profundo that goes down to a low C1, I believe. Great for that bass in a big choir.


----------



## SirKen (May 24, 2021)

Got the choir bundle already, trying to decide on Balkan orchestra. What does everyone think of it?

It would be cool to have a similar discount like Jade when the update hits. I need some time between these purchases.


----------



## Casiquire (May 24, 2021)

RonV said:


> Freyja (and Wotan) both "just seem to fit" in many different situations and seem even less of a one-trick-pony than many other choir libs. Flexible from soft to loud. Wotan also has a great basso profundo that goes down to a low C1, I believe. Great for that bass in a big choir.


And let's not gloss over the really pretty tenor falsetto in the high range, and the gruff low alto range. Truly well done all around


----------



## Soundbed (May 24, 2021)

I for one am happy some squirrel said something negative* because everyone’s positive comments mean I really am going to drop a grand on this sale, and there’ll be no one to talk me out if it. 

*sarcasm

please someone talk me out if it


----------



## Casiquire (May 24, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> I for one am happy some squirrel said something negative* because everyone’s positive comments mean I really am going to drop a grand on this sale, and there’ll be no one to talk me out if it.
> 
> *sarcasm
> 
> please someone talk me out if it


Hitting the "place order" button felt SO GOOD. You have to try it!


----------



## AMBi (May 24, 2021)

How are the dynamic layers in Freyja? Is it much of a difference from soft to loud?

One issue I had with Choir Essentials is the lower dynamics just sounded like quieter/muffled versions of the louder dynamics' samples.


----------



## Getsumen (May 24, 2021)

AMBi said:


> How are the dynamic layers in Freyja? Is it much of a difference from soft to loud?
> 
> One issue I had with Choir Essentials is the lower dynamics just sounded like quieter/muffled versions of the louder dynamics' samples.


Choir Essentials has 1-2 layers 

Freyja has up to 3 layers per the site. Idk if when they say "within" 3 layers if that means a few things have less.


----------



## Soundbed (May 24, 2021)

So I am thinking that the four choirs may never be cheaper so I should get those. Because Balkan and Jade might be 40% off again, someday. Is that rational?


----------



## emilio_n (May 24, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> So I am thinking that the four choirs may never be cheaper so I should get those. Because Balkan and Jade might be 40% off again, someday. Is that rational?


I think you are right. Maybe other sales on NI for Strezov will back to next year but with another bundle. Is very possible that Strezov offer Jade at 40% in the future and I am sure that Balkan will be on sale at 40% when they release the update.
The 4 choirs for the current price is a really good deal if you are interested in it. I am quite sure that we will not see this price in a long time. I got all in the last Strezov sale and even with a big discount, I paid much more.


----------



## MusicalWhiskey (May 24, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> So I am thinking that the four choirs may never be cheaper so I should get those. Because Balkan and Jade might be 40% off again, someday. Is that rational?


Absolutely. I just picked up all the choirs as well and they're amazing. Love that I bought Storm Choir at a student discount and Jade when they offered it for about the same price in April. Feels like I timed my Strezov purchases correctly haha.


----------



## Soundbed (May 25, 2021)

emilio_n said:


> I think you are right. Maybe other sales on NI for Strezov will back to next year but with another bundle. Is very possible that Strezov offer Jade at 40% in the future and I am sure that Balkan will be on sale at 40% when they release the update.
> The 4 choirs for the current price is a really good deal if you are interested in it. I am quite sure that we will not see this price in a long time. I got all in the last Strezov sale and even with a big discount, I paid much more.


Thanks 


MusicalWhiskey said:


> Absolutely. I just picked up all the choirs as well and they're amazing. Love that I bought Storm Choir at a student discount and Jade when they offered it for about the same price in April. Feels like I timed my Strezov purchases correctly haha.


Thanks

ok bought the choirs bundle only. not sure when I’ll use them, definitely didn’t “need” them, but they will probably come in handy someday.


----------



## Casiquire (May 25, 2021)

AMBi said:


> How are the dynamic layers in Freyja? Is it much of a difference from soft to loud?
> 
> One issue I had with Choir Essentials is the lower dynamics just sounded like quieter/muffled versions of the louder dynamics' samples.


The crossfade is nice and smooth and it can go from maybe mp-fff beautifully. The lowest layer still has a decent amount of vibrato and in isolation doesn't quite hit home as pianissimo to me, but in context i think it would still work really well


----------



## MusicalWhiskey (May 26, 2021)

Unimperfect said:


> Is there a big difference between the $399 for Wotan Freyja Arva Rhodope combo and Storm Choir Ultimate?


In case nobody answered this for you, yes, they are very different. In terms of sound, Wotan, Freyja, and Arva are more dramatic/romantic than StormChoirs more ‘epic’ sound. These libraries don’t compete against Stormchoir. These libraries all compliment each other. Hope that helps.


----------



## AndreBoulard (May 26, 2021)

i basically own them all besides the storm choir but use PS oceania. My thought is the freyja is very game of throne to lordo of the ring sound and very soft to quite loud , o ya skyrim choirs!. i can see myself use this well in some stuff. i find them to fit in all cases instantly.

as for balkan it goes well with jade and again the texture pad sounds are insta cool. look up up balkan reviews and youll feel if you like it or not. the playaybility is perfect and i love that they added phrases in some of the ethno instruments along with the legatos which in my opinion is a must for several things. one of my faves are the violin patch


----------



## Aero10 (May 27, 2021)

I have a question for those of you who got the bundle at NI.
Were you able to connect the new libraries also to your Strezov-Sampling account? Either by creating a new account, or using an existing one. Thanks.


----------



## MusicalWhiskey (May 27, 2021)

Aero10 said:


> I have a question for those of you who got the bundle at NI.
> Were you able to connect the new libraries also to your Strezov-Sampling account? Either by creating a new account, or using an existing one. Thanks.


I was going to say ‘I doubt it since you have to download them through Native Access’, but it looks like they do get added to an existing account if you have one.


----------



## Bluemount Score (May 27, 2021)

MusicalWhiskey said:


> I was going to say I doubt it since you have to download them through Native Access, but looks like they do get added to an existing account if you have one.


Same thoughts and can confirm. All libraries bought via NI show up in my Strezov account


----------



## ProfoundSilence (May 27, 2021)

I always hated the idea of kids choir because it's just creepy. I justified the bundle because i'd want freyja and wotan, rhodope being a 'cool to have' library - and arva just being along for the ride because it's free at that point. 

that said, it does creepy well. 
View attachment Creepy.mp3


----------



## StrezovSampling (May 28, 2021)

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to leave a quick reminder that everyone who bought from NI can register their products on our website as well, so you can get access to our crossgrade discounts.

It should happen automatically, but in case there is a problem, please reach out to our support and attach your invoice and we will add the products manually to your account.

cheers!


----------



## Casiquire (May 28, 2021)

StrezovSampling said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to leave a quick reminder that everyone who bought from NI can register their products on our website as well, so you can get access to our crossgrade discounts.
> 
> ...


I wasn't sure how this would work either, so for other people who didn't own anything Strezov before, here's how it worked: i bought the product from NI, went on Strezov and tried to make an account, but it said my email address was already in use. I just hit the "forgot password" button, made a new password, and all my purchases were right there in my account. Super easy.


----------



## jbuhler (May 28, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> I always hated the idea of kids choir because it's just creepy. I justified the bundle because i'd want freyja and wotan, rhodope being a 'cool to have' library - and arva just being along for the ride because it's free at that point.
> 
> that said, it does creepy well.
> View attachment Creepy.mp3


I’m right there with you on kids choirs as creepy. I’ve been vacillating between picking up Rhodope on its own and getting the choir bundle.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (May 28, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I’m right there with you on kids choirs as creepy. I’ve been vacillating between picking up Rhodope on its own and getting the choir bundle.


My thought process is: 160 for one, but if you want two, you might as well get 4. 

Rhodope 2 is normally 299, so you're getting freyja, wotan, and arva for an extra 100$.


----------



## jbuhler (May 28, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> My thought process is: 160 for one, but if you want two, you might as well get 4.
> 
> Rhodope 2 is normally 299, so you're getting freyja, wotan, and arva for an extra 100$.


Yup. $400 is just more than I’d budgeted right now. And I can’t convince myself that Wotan and Freyja are needs rather than wants. I don’t have anything like Rhodope, so that one I can easily justify. But I have the the Ark choirs, the Taillinn choir, the Time Micro and Macro choirs, both Oceanias, EWC, Dominus Pro, Requiem light, Olympus, EWQL Symphonic Choir, and Insolidus. So I wonder if Wotan and Freyja bring enough workflow improvements to justify.


----------



## Braveheart (May 28, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Yup. $400 is just more than I’d budgeted right now. And I can’t convince myself that Wotan and Freyja are needs rather than wants. I don’t have anything like Rhodope, so that one I can easily justify. But I have the the Ark choirs, the Taillinn choir, the Time Micro and Macro choirs, both Oceanias, EWC, Dominus Pro, Requiem light, Olympus, EWQL Symphonic Choir, and Insolidus. So I wonder if Wotan and Freyja bring enough workflow improvements to justify.


No. If you can't satisfy your choirs needs with what you have, I don't see what can be added to help you.


----------



## easyrider (May 28, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Yup. $400 is just more than I’d budgeted right now. And I can’t convince myself that Wotan and Freyja are needs rather than wants. I don’t have anything like Rhodope, so that one I can easily justify. But I have the the Ark choirs, the Taillinn choir, the Time Micro and Macro choirs, both Oceanias, EWC, Dominus Pro, Requiem light, Olympus, EWQL Symphonic Choir, and Insolidus. So I wonder if Wotan and Freyja bring enough workflow improvements to justify.


You will beat yourself up when the sale ends....100 bucks a library.... Thats 4 x pizza's and a few beers


----------



## Braveheart (May 28, 2021)

easyrider said:


> You will beat yourself up when the sale ends....100 bucks a library.... Thats 4 x pizza's and a few beers


Well, you should look for better deals on pizzas and beers too if you're paying that much for them!


----------



## MusicalWhiskey (May 28, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> Well, you should look for better deals on pizzas and beers too if you're paying that much for them!


It’s always worth it to spring for the better pizzas and beers..... and crazy strezov sales. 🍕 🍺 🎶 👌🏻


----------



## crossrootsdoc (May 28, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> I always hated the idea of kids choir because it's just creepy. I justified the bundle because i'd want freyja and wotan, rhodope being a 'cool to have' library - and arva just being along for the ride because it's free at that point.
> 
> that said, it does creepy well.
> View attachment Creepy.mp3


You can always redirect the children's choir this way of you wish.


----------



## Peter Satera (May 28, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Yup. $400 is just more than I’d budgeted right now. And I can’t convince myself that Wotan and Freyja are needs rather than wants. I don’t have anything like Rhodope, so that one I can easily justify. But I have the the Ark choirs, the Taillinn choir, the Time Micro and Macro choirs, both Oceanias, EWC, Dominus Pro, Requiem light, Olympus, EWQL Symphonic Choir, and Insolidus. So I wonder if Wotan and Freyja bring enough workflow improvements to justify.


Yeah. I have the same sorta feelings. I have all the Metro Arks, Oceania 1 and 2, Lacrimosa, Insolidus, Requiem Light, Eric Whitacre. I'm thinking I'd jump on Rhodope, as it's really different.

Does anyone think Wotan / Freyja / Arva adds something?


----------



## jbuhler (May 28, 2021)

easyrider said:


> You will beat yourself up when the sale ends....100 bucks a library.... Thats 4 x pizza's and a few beers


Oddly I have few regrets about passing up these NI deals. I have purchased a number of them, but I’ve allowed more to pass.


----------



## Trash Panda (May 28, 2021)

Peter Satera said:


> Yeah. I have the same sorta feelings. I have all the Metro Arks, Oceania 1 and 2, Lacrimosa, Insolidus, Requiem Light, Eric Whitacre. I'm thinking I'd jump on Rhodope, as it's really different.
> 
> Does anyone think Wotan / Freyja / Arva adds something?


For me, Lacrimosa and Requiem Light have been collecting dust ever since picking up Wotan and Freyja.


----------



## jbuhler (May 28, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> For me, Lacrimosa and Requiem Light have been collecting dust ever since picking up Wotan and Freyja.


Requiem light and Olympus have been collecting pixel dust and I don’t even have Wotan and Freyja.


----------



## Toecutter (May 28, 2021)

Any opinions on the woodwinds? I know they are not part of the NI sale but I'm wondering if anyone still uses them?


----------



## Casiquire (May 28, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Oddly I have few regrets about passing up these NI deals. I have purchased a number of them, but I’ve allowed more to pass.


Well then don't let it happen again!


----------



## jbuhler (May 28, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Well then don't let it happen again!


We’ll see. This one concerns me a bit more than most of the others, because I feel like I’m still lacking that basic go-to choir—I love EWC, I love Dominus, I love Taillinn, I love Oceania, but none of them is spot on as a regular choir— and I like choirs almost as much as string libraries. But I also know that choirs are far more complicated in practice and it’s much harder to evaluate their real workflow without having them on your computer.


----------



## husker (May 28, 2021)

Aero10 said:


> I have a question for those of you who got the bundle at NI.
> Were you able to connect the new libraries also to your Strezov-Sampling account? Either by creating a new account, or using an existing one. Thanks.


Mine seemed to automatically somehow.


----------



## Soundbed (May 28, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> My thought process is: 160 for one, but if you want two, you might as well get 4.
> 
> Rhodope 2 is normally 299, so you're getting freyja, wotan, and arva for an extra 100$.


This was my logic. I def wanted Rhodope. Arva will be nice to have. I have Genesis and HW and all Arks & Times and Oceana and some 8Dio but Rhodope was something I’ve wanted got a while.


----------



## Soundbed (May 28, 2021)

Peter Satera said:


> Yeah. I have the same sorta feelings. I have all the Metro Arks, Oceania 1 and 2, Lacrimosa, Insolidus, Requiem Light, Eric Whitacre. I'm thinking I'd jump on Rhodope, as it's really different.
> 
> Does anyone think Wotan / Freyja / Arva adds something?


Having played with them last night for the first time, WotFrey is a little more human than the other adult choirs you mention, although I don’t have Eric W. Arva too, and it has boy alto and sop and boy and girl soloists...Lacrimosa has some nice sounds and some not so nice sounds and it doesn’t have SATB. 

on the other hand there’s a lot of praise on here (this thread) but I didn’t get the impression these Strezov libs will write my tracks for me.  The boys esp had a couple notes and transitions that had me furrowing my brow. It is still going to take time to work through where they (all) sound the best, how and when to use which articulations, massage the midi and so on. Which you’ll have to do with all the others too. I didn’t get the feeling they were instant magic, but, I might be a little jaded (no pun intended). 

Rhodope is pretty unique


----------



## Casiquire (May 28, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> We’ll see. This one concerns me a bit more than most of the others, because I feel like I’m still lacking that basic go-to choir—I love EWC, I love Dominus, I love Taillinn, I love Oceania, but none of them is spot on as a regular choir— and I like choirs almost as much as string libraries. But I also know that choirs are far more complicated in practice and it’s much harder to evaluate their real workflow without having them on your computer.


I'm actually unbelievably picky with choirs because I've been singing in them all my life, running the gamut from extremely good ones to smaller and honestly not great ones lol. Even sang in one with 300 other people for an event. I really love what Tallin is doing. I've been wanting that sound for a while. But it does seem closer to EWC and Dominus than some other things out there. And I've fallen victim to that same problem where demos and user reviews make a particular one seem like the end-all but then i got my hands on it and almost found it unusable. Maybe it's a trickier subject than we realize, like how no two people have the same ideal piano sound and feel.


----------



## jbuhler (May 28, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> This was my logic. I def wanted Rhodope. Arva will be nice to have. I have Genesis and HW and all Arks and Oceana and some 8Dio but Rhodope was something I’ve wanted got a while.


My thinking is Rhodope is $180, so W&F are $110 each. So then I have to ask if the deal had been W&F for $110 each or a bundle at $220 would I buy it?


----------



## Soundbed (May 28, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> My thinking is Rhodope is $180, so W&F are $110 each. So then I have to ask if the deal had been W&F for $110 each or a bundle at $220 would I buy it?


Probably.


----------



## Soundbed (May 28, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Probably.


maybe a 51/49 chance


----------



## jbuhler (May 28, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> maybe a 51/49 chance


It’s just hard to put down the credit card for $400 when I budgeted $200 for June.(I already ran through the May allocation). So while I’d almost certainly spend $220 for W&F it’s hard when I’m also spending $180 for Rhodope. And so the mind spins for another cycle...


----------



## Soundbed (May 28, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> It’s just hard to put down the credit card for $400 when I budgeted $200 for June.(I already ran through the May allocation). So while I’d almost certainly spend $220 for W&F it’s hard when I’m also spending $180 for Rhodope. And so the mind spins for another cycle...


Given how many you already have you might not need more.


----------



## jbuhler (May 28, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Given how many you already have you might not need more.


Yes, that too. Except some of them I know I’ll never use because they just don’t work with my workflow. It’s not really anything bad about those libraries, though some of them are old, but that they are optimized for uses that are not really for me, and I didn’t fully understand that when I bought them, even though I did a fair amount of research before getting them.


----------



## Braveheart (May 28, 2021)

I won’t get the choirs bundle, not because it’s not good, but because I already have so many choirs, and I’ll be getting the upgrade to Komplete UCE 13 and upgrade to IK Total Studio Max 3 while there’s an added freebie this month. After that, I should be covered for a very long time, at least a week.


----------



## jbuhler (May 28, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> After that, I should be covered for a very long time, at least a week


Optimist.


----------



## davidanthony (May 28, 2021)

Am I correct in thinking there's no way to demo, return, or resell the license? Or does purchasing from NI change things?



Casiquire said:


> but then i got my hands on it and almost found it unusable



This is my fear. I'm hearing things in the demos that just sound flat out wrong to my ear but without the ability to actually test myself I can't tell if it's just a question of mixing or if there's something baked into the recordings...


----------



## AMBi (May 29, 2021)

Definitely relating to this thread right now. Spent a pretty good chunk of the night comparing my current choirs to things Freyja and Wotan can do similarly, and it seems I'm pretty covered for the most part and I think it will be best to pass (for now) 

Totally picking them up in the future whenever they're on sale again tho with my crossgrades but for now Balkan Orchestra awaits me at checkout!


----------



## Peter Satera (May 29, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> For me, Lacrimosa and Requiem Light have been collecting dust ever since picking up Wotan and Freyja.


I quite like lacrimosa, it's more for a textural than a focal point though. My mind set is changing, thinking if I seen them at £90 each. Would I go for them? Probably...maybe...

Still...A lot of cash for someone which is more hobbyist than pro, right now...🤪


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (May 29, 2021)

In case anyone is still on the fence about Balkan Ethnic Orchestra - go for it, it's super playable and inspiring!
I did a little sketch combining it with Metropolis Ark 1&2, these libraries work so well together:


----------



## jbuhler (May 29, 2021)

davidanthony said:


> Am I correct in thinking there's no way to demo, return, or resell the license? Or does purchasing from NI change things?
> 
> 
> 
> This is my fear. I'm hearing things in the demos that just sound flat out wrong to my ear but without the ability to actually test myself I can't tell if it's just a question of mixing or if there's something baked into the recordings...


I find you have to presume what you hear is baked in unless you can find some evidence to the contrary. Then you have to decide whether that issue is something you can live with and work with, because you likely will.

I always start with the presumption that a VI can’t do anything more than what I’m hearing it do in walkthroughs and demos. That way I will only ever be positively surprised.


----------



## Peter Satera (May 29, 2021)

Fk it. Gimme that bundle.


----------



## Trash Panda (May 29, 2021)

Peter Satera said:


> Fk it. Gimme that bundle.


That’s the spirit!


----------



## Drumdude2112 (May 29, 2021)

This thread has inspired me to start collecting chior Libraries lol .
First stop , NI for the Strezov 4-pack 👍🏻


----------



## Peter Satera (May 29, 2021)

Drumdude2112 said:


> This thread has inspired me to start collecting chior Libraries lol .
> First stop , NI for the Strezov 4-pack 👍🏻


I feel those people should apologise to us and take the brunt of my wife's reaction.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (May 29, 2021)

Peter Satera said:


> I feel those people should apologise to us and take the brunt of my wife's reaction.


Its firm but fair lol 😝


----------



## BlackDorito (May 29, 2021)

So far I have not heard any sounds coming from these four libraries that could help realistically mock up an SATB choir singing, say, a hymn. Arva sounds good but I think I'll stick with Genesis for that sort of usage.


----------



## markleake (May 29, 2021)

BlackDorito said:


> So far I have not heard any sounds coming from these four libraries that could help realistically mock up an SATB choir singing, say, a hymn. Arva sounds good but I think I'll stick with Genesis for that sort of usage.


This is a good point. I'd love to hear some more examples from people, of all the choir libs.


----------



## moon (May 29, 2021)

BlackDorito said:


> So far I have not heard any sounds coming from these four libraries that could help realistically mock up an SATB choir singing, say, a hymn. Arva sounds good but I think I'll stick with Genesis for that sort of usage.


To be honest, are there any? As a lifelong choir singer, there really aren't many that get even close to sounding decent when exposed.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (May 29, 2021)

moon said:


> To be honest, are there any? As a lifelong choir singer, there really aren't many that get even close to sounding decent when exposed.


I just think it's way too complicated to mock up existing pieces because they aren't bound by a particular style. Sample libraries however - tend to have a specific sound they can do well enough, and if you write for the libraries then you can still make convcing music, although I'd stray away from writing anything SATB unless you're strictly using something like dominus and staying 100% in it's comfort zone.(It ironically doesn't have SATB, so you'd have to just have 2 men and 2 women tracks)


----------



## BlackDorito (May 29, 2021)

It's a challenge to use these VI choirs to create a 4-part rendition where everyone is simply singing La-La-La ... the voices tend to just smear one syllable into the next, La-aa-aa-aa. I still have hopes for the Genesis phrase-builder, and I haven't tried Dominus. 

For me, most of the modern choir releases have beautiful sounds, but they tend to fall into two buckets: Epic (many of them) and 'Soft/atmospheric' (EWC, Tallinn, Dominus?). There seems to be an insatiable appetite for Epic .. as attested by so many choir demos with pounding drums and churning strings, but my impression is that any of us that bought a choir library in the last few years probably has one that can cut through a pounding/churning texture with a shout or a long 'Ah'. As you say, exposed articulated singing .. that's tough.


----------



## moon (May 29, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> I just think it's way too complicated to mock up existing pieces because they aren't bound by a particular style. Sample libraries however - tend to have a specific sound they can do well enough, and if you write for the libraries then you can still make convcing music, although I'd stray away from writing anything SATB unless you're strictly using something like dominus and staying 100% in it's comfort zone.(It ironically doesn't have SATB, so you'd have to just have 2 men and 2 women tracks)


I do most of my work in classical mockups. I started off using Voxos for everything and it's still my standard library. I now use the Tallin choirs for more chamber choir music and now the Strezov choirs for the larger choir music. Sticking to the legato vowels is really the only way to make them sound realistic and musical rather than super synthy. Even then, it's such a crapshoot. There's a choir comparison thread that's got a whole playlist of choir VIs performing the same excerpt and it really exposes just how BAD some of them are.


----------



## jbuhler (May 29, 2021)

BlackDorito said:


> It's a challenge to use these VI choirs to create a 4-part rendition where everyone is simply singing La-La-La ... the voices tend to just smear one syllable into the next, La-aa-aa-aa. I still have hopes for the Genesis phrase-builder, and I haven't tried Dominus.
> 
> For me, most of the modern choir releases have beautiful sounds, but they tend to fall into two buckets: Epic (many of them) and 'Soft/atmospheric' (EWC, Tallinn, Dominus?). There seems to be an insatiable appetite for Epic .. as attested by so many choir demos with pounding drums and churning strings, but my impression is that any of us that bought a choir library in the last few years probably has one that can cut through a pounding/churning texture with a shout or a long 'Ah'. As you say, exposed articulated singing .. that's tough.


Yes, I'd include Dominus with EWC and Tallinn. I do think it's primarily a soft, non-epic choir, even if Pro means it has a wider dynamic range. Insolidus and Silka probably belong there as well, and the Ark 2 choir, and the choirs in Time Micro and Macro. Dominus is the most articulate of those (the most advanced word builder with the most available syllabes), EWC and the Time choirs the least, but really Dominus, Insolidus, and Silka are the ones geared toward the illusion of singing words. 



moon said:


> There's a choir comparison thread that's got a whole playlist of choir VIs performing the same excerpt and it really exposes just how BAD some of them are.


Yeah, except that some choirs that stumble on one excerpt do well on another. And as with solo strings, opinions differ wildly, almost like we are hearing completely different things. I find myself usually not overly bothered by Dominus's diction because to me at worst it sounds sloppy rather than fake. I find the word builder in the East West choirs on the other always sounds fake and lispy to me, no matter what, even if its diction is more precise, so it rarely works for me in a cappella settings. I know others do not hear this, and hear Dominus as very fake on certain passages. So it's interesting that evidently we are each keying in on different things in the sound that cause these completely different hearings.

I do wonder where Wotan and Freyja fit in this scheme. Are they all arounders, or are they, as their names imply, oriented around mythic epic expression where the soft layer is there really only in support of the loud? Or Voxos? Do either do solid mp-mf?


----------



## Instrugramm (May 29, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Yes, I'd include Dominus with EWC and Tallinn. I do think it's primarily a soft, non-epic choir, even if Pro means it has a wider dynamic range. Insolidus and Silka probably belong there as well, and the Ark 2 choir, and the choirs in Time Micro and Macro. Dominus is the most articulate of those (the most advanced word builder with the most available syllabes), EWC and the Time choirs the least, but really Dominus, Insolidus, and Silka are the ones geared toward the illusion of singing words.
> 
> 
> Yeah, except that some choirs that stumble on one excerpt do well on another. And as with solo strings, opinions differ wildly, almost like we are hearing completely different things. I find myself usually not overly bothered by Dominus's diction because to me at worst it sounds sloppy rather than fake. I find the word builder in the East West choirs on the other always sounds fake and lispy to me, no matter what, even if its diction is more precise, so it rarely works for me in a cappella settings. I know others do not hear this, and hear Dominus as very fake on certain passages. So it's interesting that evidently we are each keying in on different things in the sound that cause these completely different hearings.
> ...


Hell, I completely forgot about the Time micro + macro choirs... talking about owning too many libraries. Thank you for mentioning them, I'll definitely need to include them in my next project.


----------



## moon (May 29, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Yeah, except that some choirs that stumble on one excerpt do well on another. And as with solo strings, opinions differ wildly, almost like we are hearing completely different things. I find myself usually not overly bothered by Dominus's diction because to me at worst it sounds sloppy rather than fake. I find the word builder in the East West choirs on the other always sounds fake and lispy to me, no matter what, even if its diction is more precise, so it rarely works for me in a cappella settings. I know others do not hear this, and hear Dominus as very fake on certain passages. So it's interesting that evidently we are each keying in on different things in the sound that cause these completely different hearings.
> 
> I do wonder where Wotan and Freyja fit in this scheme. Are they all arounders, or are they, as their names imply, oriented around mythic epic expression where the soft layer is there really only in support of the loud? Or Voxos? Do either do solid mp-mf?


Most of what I listened for in the recordings in that thread is the overall timbre (including synthyness of tone) and smoothness of legato. Of those, the only ones that I found to have both a (subjectively) good timbre and smooth legato were the Strezov choirs (Wotan+Freyja and the derived essentials library. Storm as well if you want molto vibrato), Voxos, and the Ark choirs.

I haven't really experimented with Wotan and Freyja yet since I've only used it on a somewhat blastissimo piece so far, but I do get the sense that they do have pretty good and realistic dynamic range IF you stick to the legato vowels. Voxos doesn't get super loud. Maybe to forte, but the size of the choir puts an upper limit on dynamics.

I'm thinking of picking up Hollywood Choirs the next time it goes on a deep sale just for the word builder. I've heard some halfway decent things come out of it and I'm curious just how far I could push it.


----------



## jbuhler (May 29, 2021)

moon said:


> Most of what I listened for in the recordings in that thread is the overall timbre (including synthyness of tone) and smoothness of legato. Of those, the only ones that I found to have both a (subjectively) good timbre and smooth legato were the Strezov choirs (Wotan+Freyja and the derived essentials library. Storm as well if you want molto vibrato), Voxos, and the Ark choirs.
> 
> I haven't really experimented with Wotan and Freyja yet since I've only used it on a somewhat blastissimo piece so far, but I do get the sense that they do have pretty good and realistic dynamic range IF you stick to the legato vowels. Voxos doesn't get super loud. Maybe to forte, but the size of the choir puts an upper limit on dynamics.
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up Hollywood Choirs the next time it goes on a deep sale just for the word builder. I've heard some halfway decent things come out of it and I'm curious just how far I could push it.


I think there’s something about real choirs in real rooms that often sounds synthy, beautiful too, or that synths have absorbed this sound in synth choir patches, so without hearing the examples in question I can’t say If I would concur. Many think EWC sounds synthy but that’s a sound that I hear in real choirs. I mean what I think people are hearing that sounds synthy to them in EWC is something I hear in real choirs. In any case it’s a most lovely sound.

I do know one thread featured a comparison between one of the East West word builder choirs and Dominus singing the same passage, and I had a diametrically opposed reaction to others. This wasn’t just the case of preferring one to the other but a case where the EW choir sounded incredibly fake to me but was preferred by others who found the Dominus choir sounded fake. I’ve had very similar experiences with solo strings, and find it all fascinating.

It’s good to know that Wotan and Freyja are decent at moderate volumes.


----------



## moon (May 30, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I think there’s something about real choirs in real rooms that often sounds synthy, beautiful too, or that synths have absorbed this sound in synth choir patches, so without hearing the examples in question I can’t say If I would concur. Many think EWC sounds synthy but that’s a sound that I hear in real choirs. I mean what I think people are hearing that sounds synthy to them in EWC is something I hear in real choirs. In any case it’s a most lovely sound.
> 
> I do know one thread featured a comparison between one of the East West word builder choirs and Dominus singing the same passage, and I had a diametrically opposed reaction to others. This wasn’t just the case of preferring one to the other but a case where the EW choir sounded incredibly fake to me but was preferred by others who found the Dominus choir sounded fake. I’ve had very similar experiences with solo strings, and find it all fascinating.
> 
> It’s good to know that Wotan and Freyja are decent at moderate volumes.


Sorry, I should have linked to the thread! Here it is. The first post has all of the clips.


----------



## easyrider (May 30, 2021)

I’ve still not bitten yet


----------



## Bluemount Score (May 30, 2021)

Peter Satera said:


> Fk it. Gimme that bundle.


That was me and I already had Rhodope before


----------



## Peter Satera (May 30, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I’ve still not bitten yet


Just think of the money you'll save ever hour you're not watching the clock tick down.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (May 30, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Yes, I'd include Dominus with EWC and Tallinn. I do think it's primarily a soft, non-epic choir, even if Pro means it has a wider dynamic range. Insolidus and Silka probably belong there as well, and the Ark 2 choir, and the choirs in Time Micro and Macro. Dominus is the most articulate of those (the most advanced word builder with the most available syllabes), EWC and the Time choirs the least, but really Dominus, Insolidus, and Silka are the ones geared toward the illusion of singing words.
> 
> 
> Yeah, except that some choirs that stumble on one excerpt do well on another. And as with solo strings, opinions differ wildly, almost like we are hearing completely different things. I find myself usually not overly bothered by Dominus's diction because to me at worst it sounds sloppy rather than fake. I find the word builder in the East West choirs on the other always sounds fake and lispy to me, no matter what, even if its diction is more precise, so it rarely works for me in a cappella settings. I know others do not hear this, and hear Dominus as very fake on certain passages. So it's interesting that evidently we are each keying in on different things in the sound that cause these completely different hearings.
> ...


Not to hijack the thread (my apologies in advance but time is of the essence ) but i'm debating going for EWC but i recently bought Tallin' so i'm kinda struggling with 'are they too similar , will EWC bring something different enough to the table etc'.
you have both  , any advice lol ? 👍🏻


----------



## jbuhler (May 30, 2021)

Drumdude2112 said:


> Not to hijack the thread (my apologies in advance but time is of the essence ) but i'm debating going for EWC but i recently bought Tallin' so i'm kinda struggling with 'are they too similar , will EWC bring something different enough to the table etc'.
> you have both  , any advice lol ? 👍🏻


it depends on how much you use this expressive space. I find Tallinn and EWC good complements to one another. Indeed you can set them up in a multi both on Ah (I use Unify for this) and the mod wheel sort of just works so Tallinn dominates the soft part of the mod wheel and EWC the loud. And then they just morph from one into the other. I find it a very appealing sound. Then too Tallinn has syllables and EWC does not so that’s a nice supplement to EWC. EWC has a lot more content, including a lot more vowels. So EWC brings a lot more to the table there, but if you are only using this sound occasionally Tallinn is probably sufficient.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (May 30, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> it depends on how much you use this expressive space. I find Tallinn and EWC good complements to one another. Indeed you can set them up in a multi both on Ah (I use Unify for this) and the mod wheel sort of just works so Tallinn dominates the soft part of the mod wheel and EWC the loud. And then they just morph from one into the other. I find it a very appealing sound. Then too Tallinn has syllables and EWC does not so that’s a nice supplement to EWC. EWC has a lot more content, including a lot more vowels. So EWC brings a lot more to the table there, but if you are only using this sound occasionally Tallinn is probably sufficient.


awesome thank you ...very helpful.
(setting the 2 up in unify ....great idea 👍🏻) have you made a decision on the strezov deal yet lol ? (this is a tough sale season , lots going on lol Voxos actually looks real nice too for 60 off)


----------



## jbuhler (May 30, 2021)

moon said:


> Sorry, I should have linked to the thread! Here it is. The first post has all of the clips.


I missed that thread when it was initially posted, almost certainly because I was frantically preparing to teach. That’s an interesting set of comparisons. After your description, I was surprised that they sounded as good to me as they did. That doesn’t mean that I liked them all. (Or even most of them.) Or that they all handled the passage adeptly. It just means I didn’t find they sounded terribly synthy. And there’s quite a lot more variety in performances than I was expecting. In any case, thanks for posting the link!


----------



## ptram (May 30, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Thats 4 x pizza's and a few beers


In my area, it's sixteen pizza+cake+beer. Or two dinners at a 3-Michelin stars restaurant!

Paolo


----------



## Braveheart (May 30, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I’ve still not bitten yet


Usually, it’s a sign that you shouldn’t. Wait till the clock expired. You’ll experience new emotions you’re not used too, and it will feel good.


----------



## Soundbed (May 30, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> Usually, it’s a sign that you shouldn’t. Wait till the clock expired. You’ll experience new emotions you’re not used too, and it will feel good.


Regret. Deep, deep regret. Kidding.


----------



## Braveheart (May 30, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Regret. Deep, deep regret. Kidding.


This guy must have many hundreds of VI and plugins. I’m just trying to help him cure his addiction.


----------



## Soundbed (May 30, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> This guy must have many hundreds of VI and plugins. I’m just trying to help him cure his addiction.


Noble.


----------



## moon (May 30, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I missed that thread when it was initially posted, almost certainly because I was frantically preparing to teach. That’s an interesting set of comparisons. After your description, I was surprised that they sounded as good to me as they did. That doesn’t mean that I liked them all. (Or even most of them.) Or that they all handled the passage adeptly. It just means I didn’t find they sounded terribly synthy. And there’s quite a lot more variety in performances than I was expecting. In any case, thanks for posting the link!


I have been told on many occasions that I am a perfectionist... I guess that also applies to my choir sample libraries


----------



## Drumdude2112 (May 30, 2021)

well heck with it ..i grabbed em all, the strezov bundle and Spitfire EWC (which i just HAD to have after watching the walkthrough ) i figured grab em and be 'done with it' ...g.a.s. subsiding lol i THINK i feel good about it lol..That'll take care of choirs for now (had all the arks and tallin) at least until strezov runs a sale on storm choir ultimate lol 😂


----------



## easyrider (May 30, 2021)

Drumdude2112 said:


> well heck with it ..i grabbed em all, the strezov bundle and Spitfire EWC (which i just HAD to have after watching the walkthrough ) i figured grab em and be 'done with it' ...g.a.s. subsiding lol i THINK i feel good about it lol..That'll take care of choirs for now (had all the arks and tallin) at least until strezov runs a sale on storm choir ultimate lol 😂


Yeah I mean it’s only a few choirs right? Can‘t really harm one last GAS?
Can it? 🙏🏻


----------



## jbuhler (May 30, 2021)

Drumdude2112 said:


> well heck with it ..i grabbed em all, the strezov bundle and Spitfire EWC (which i just HAD to have after watching the walkthrough ) i figured grab em and be 'done with it' ...g.a.s. subsiding lol i THINK i feel good about it lol..That'll take care of choirs for now (had all the arks and tallin) at least until strezov runs a sale on storm choir ultimate lol 😂


It's all good until reality arrives in the form of the credit card bill! But, yeah, if you have the funds, I have few regrets about libraries I've acquired.


----------



## Braveheart (May 30, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Yeah I mean it’s only a few choirs right? Can‘t really harm one last GAS?
> Can it? 🙏🏻


Yes, because it’s always one more. That’s the sign of addiction. I’m not judging you, I often do the same.


----------



## jbuhler (May 30, 2021)

I'm so paralyzed by choice on this that I might end up getting none of the choirs...


----------



## Jacob Fanto (May 30, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I'm so paralyzed by choice on this that I might end up getting none of the choirs...


Felt. Can't decide for the life of me. Between this and the Spitfire sale both ending tonight, my head just hurts.


----------



## Braveheart (May 30, 2021)

Jacob Fanto said:


> Felt. Can't decide for the life of me. Between this and the Spitfire sale both ending tonight, my head just hurts.


And with Komplete bundles upgrade sales just around the corner...


----------



## Jacob Fanto (May 30, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> And with Komplete bundles upgrade sales just around the corner...


Why. Just why?


----------



## Braveheart (May 30, 2021)

Jacob Fanto said:


> Why. Just why?


If you’re looking for the best deal, in term of price versus quantity and quality content, that one is unbeatable.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (May 30, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> If you’re looking for the best deal, in term of price versus quantity and quality content, that one is unbeatable.


I was referring to your reminder that the NI sale is indeed right around the corner...


----------



## Braveheart (May 30, 2021)

Jacob Fanto said:


> I was referring to your reminder that the NI sale is indeed right around the corner...


I was also referring to the NI sale.


----------



## Mike Fox (May 30, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Yes, I'd include Dominus with EWC and Tallinn. I do think it's primarily a soft, non-epic choir, even if Pro means it has a wider dynamic range. Insolidus and Silka probably belong there as well, and the Ark 2 choir, and the choirs in Time Micro and Macro. Dominus is the most articulate of those (the most advanced word builder with the most available syllabes), EWC and the Time choirs the least, but really Dominus, Insolidus, and Silka are the ones geared toward the illusion of singing words.
> 
> 
> Yeah, except that some choirs that stumble on one excerpt do well on another. And as with solo strings, opinions differ wildly, almost like we are hearing completely different things. I find myself usually not overly bothered by Dominus's diction because to me at worst it sounds sloppy rather than fake. I find the word builder in the East West choirs on the other always sounds fake and lispy to me, no matter what, even if its diction is more precise, so it rarely works for me in a cappella settings. I know others do not hear this, and hear Dominus as very fake on certain passages. So it's interesting that evidently we are each keying in on different things in the sound that cause these completely different hearings.
> ...


Wotan and Frejya are definitely allarounders, imo.

The dynamics are quite flexible, and the syllabuilder engine is very useful. Some people look at it and say, “it only has that many syllables?!”, but the engine allows you to morph and create your own. 

If only OT would make a full fledged choir library, i think they could set a new standard.


----------



## Scamper (May 30, 2021)

Did anybody get *Percussion Essentials*?
I'm thinking about getting it as a cinematic/ethnic percussion library, which I'm missing. It sounds really good, but it's a bit hard to gauge all the included sounds, since a lot of the patches seem to be named by the vibe, rather than the instruments.

On the market for cinematic percussion, which is not super processed, there don't seem to be many options though - in the budget category. My alternative choice would probably be True Strike 2. Any thoughts?

While the *choir bundle* is amazing, it's a bit harder to decide, when you already own choir essentials. But as some of you have put it, it's Rhodope 2 for 180€ (which I'm quite interested in) and Freyja/Wotan/Arva will be left at just 220 bucks. That's almost too good a deal to abandon.
Damn it...


----------



## Marsen (May 30, 2021)

Scamper said:


> On the market for cinematic percussion, which is not super processed, there don't seem to be many options though - in the budget category. My alternative choice would probably be True Strike 2. Any thoughts


What about World Percussion Creator?
Great sound ( recorded in Paragon, Nashville).








World Percussion Creator - In Session Audio


World Percussion Creator is a Kontakt-based virtual instrument sample library featuring ethnic, hand played and regional drums in a larger and more flexible way.



insessionaudio.com





Choir Essentials is what its named: a fraction from original content.
Go for the bundle, still totally worth it.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (May 30, 2021)

I bit on the choir bundle. Absurd price, knew I’d regret it later if I decided against it.


----------



## Flyo (May 30, 2021)

Someone knows if the Frey/Wot can do or reach to Ohs Uhs and Ehs vowels good? There it’s no Legato to that right? 🤔


----------



## Scamper (May 30, 2021)

Marsen said:


> What about World Percussion Creator?
> Great sound ( recorded in Paragon, Nashville).
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks to point out the World Percussion Creator, it does sound good.
But now, I just got the Percussion Essentials and I think that will do just fine in many ways.

The choir essentials still have a lot in them for the rare choir use here and there. I mostly miss the lower dynamic layer, but I got that somewhat covered with other libraries.
But again, it's probably Rhodope, that will seal the deal for me and I'll just get it.


----------



## Scamper (May 30, 2021)

Flyo said:


> Someone knows if the Frey/Wot can do or reach to Ohs Uhs and Ehs vowels good? There it’s no Legato to that right? 🤔


True, no legato for those, but at least Wotan seems to have the Oh legatos.


----------



## Flyo (May 30, 2021)

Scamper said:


> True, no legato for those, but at least Wotan seems to have the Oh legatos.


Yess the Ohs legato on Wotan are present, still remain if Frey can do this without Legato and if Ehs and Uhs could be present besides if there it’s Legato or not on those


----------



## Trash Panda (May 30, 2021)

I don't recall if the legato for the syllables on these is scripted or sampled, but both have true legato.

Wotan dedicated true legato patches (separated into Basses and Tenors):
- Ah
- Ooh
- Mm
- MmOohAh morph

Freyja dedicated legato patches (separated into Altos and Sopranos):
- Ah
- Ah Slow
- Mm
- Mm Slow
- MmAh morph
- MmAh Slow morph


----------



## Flyo (May 30, 2021)

So don’t have any Uhs and Ehs and Oh are present only on Wotan. Danm really like the tone and all but I really need those simple vowels


----------



## Fever Phoenix (May 30, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I'm so paralyzed by choice on this that I might end up getting none of the choirs...


I am so with you right now! I have the same choirs as you mentionend, all more in the textural spacey EWC, Tallinn direction and am afraid this deal is to good to pass on. But I rarely get to use choir for the projects I score.. "aaargh.." But they do sound nice and I love Strezov's work and especially Afflatus and I probably will get the Balkan Orchestra as well.. 

The tempo of one sale after another are intense.. Can't they all just go back to the old ways and never have sales? This way I just gonna get what I wanna get and not fear of missing out a good deal.. 

Yes, you are right, don't say it, I am weak, after all these years I still fall for these sales tactics


----------



## Fever Phoenix (May 30, 2021)

@jbuhler .. I mean I d'love Arva and Rhodope 2, but for that price I can pretty much get the bundle.. ah, soul crushing sales decisions..!


----------



## easyrider (May 30, 2021)

I bought the collection bundle...Plus I get discounts towards future crossgrade pricing.



Sometimes in life you just gotta think YOLO!


----------



## Drumdude2112 (May 30, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I bought the collection bundle...Plus I get discounts towards future crossgrade pricing.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes in life you just gotta think YOLO!


i hear ya , i was really wrestling with this one but i went for it thinking 'this is one of the best deals i've seen on ANY library (or collection) and i've never heard of Strezov having a 'dud' (i have Afflatus and Jade and adore them) 
Been playing around with the 'performance' patch on each lib all afternoon...LOVE em ..for 400 bucks this is an insane amount of sample library awesomeness lol .(and i don't even use choirs that much ) But this was definitely 400 very well spent.


----------



## Scamper (May 30, 2021)

I played around a bit with Percussion Essentials.
Love it so far. Sounds great, mics are flexible and lots of options that cover the basics of cinematic, ethnic and even orchestral percussion. I'd wish for a few more metals though.
Everything is quite playable and the zone system works great to allow custom multis and quick changes.

My only gripe so far is, that each zone uses 6 notes/halfsteps, while each is apparently triggering the same sample. I don't understand why that is, because a span of 2 notes would be also very playable, but then all the different articulations would be in playable range and not spread over multiple octaves.
The best would be a setting to change the range for zones.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (May 30, 2021)

ok, I got the bundle.. lol.. now, I'll skip the Balkan Orchestra for now.. get away from me, GAS! I need sleep!


----------



## jbuhler (May 30, 2021)

Fever Phoenix said:


> @jbuhler .. I mean I d'love Arva and Rhodope 2, but for that price I can pretty much get the bundle.. ah, soul crushing sales decisions..!


I don’t have much interest in Arva, but yeah by the time you’ve decided to buy Rhodope you might as well get Wotan and Freyja, so my decision has become all or none. It’s peculiar how the dynamics of the deal work.


----------



## easyrider (May 30, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I don’t have much interest in Arva, but yeah by the time you’ve decided to buy Rhodope you might as well get Wotan and Freyja, so my decision has become all or none. It’s peculiar how the dynamics of the deal work.


Do you have any?


----------



## Flyo (May 30, 2021)

If only the adult choirs have all the vowels in... i really need them. As for Arva it’s on my radar even after purchase Genesis


----------



## jbuhler (May 30, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Do you have any?


None of those, but lots of other choirs.


----------



## easyrider (May 30, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> None of those, but lots of other choirs.


I have a few aswell...These just seem to be put a smile on my face....Rhodope 2 is huge fun!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (May 30, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I don’t have much interest in Arva, but yeah by the time you’ve decided to buy Rhodope you might as well get Wotan and Freyja, so my decision has become all or none. It’s peculiar how the dynamics of the deal work.


I just figured that the deal is too good to pass on. But I am really on the same page as you are, unfortunately I am much less gifted in giving detailed advice than you are. I do know I really like my Strezov libraries and I will treat this as a box of inspirations.

I literally never write for choir. I do use the ones I have as textural compliments or at times humming a melody in the back of the back (like way back).

This discussion however made me open my DAW and play around with some choir patches (instead of going to bed already..) The result was me, putting that bundle in the cart and just buying it. I think it can further the joy to write with and or for choir.

I've attached the little simple impro, all on the fly, no tweaking, no modwheel. Libraries used in it are Time Macro, Tallinn and EWC.

I also own Requiem Light, Olympus Elements and Mercury Light, but rarely use them. They have like half a dynamic layer, even though general sound could be ok. I did ask for an upgrade price years back but thought it was too pricey then.


----------



## Flyo (May 30, 2021)

I don’t know to go for Arva at 50% off or just spend another $200 for the bundle. I think EW choir could manage all the vowels in, except for Ehs... i don’t know could have Arva at 50off in this year also I need them for this next months not on November. Anyone knows next sales dates for Strezov and Spitefire? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (May 30, 2021)

StrezovSampling said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to leave a quick reminder that everyone who bought from NI can register their products on our website as well, so you can get access to our crossgrade discounts.
> 
> ...


mine showed up automatically. I think I only owned Balkan?


----------



## easyrider (May 30, 2021)

I know some of you were looking out for me etc...But these Choirs are superb!

The performance patches are top end!


----------



## Trash Panda (May 30, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I know some of you were looking out for me etc...But these Choirs are superb!
> 
> The performance patches are top end!


They were only looking out for your wallet. Others were looking out for your dopamine levels.


----------



## FantasyCKL (May 30, 2021)

I think NI will do this 72% off 2 or 3 years later again, like Ark 1 & 2 did 63% off in 2018 and 2020. The bundle is fixed in NKS Partners feature products. 72% off is a great deal, but I don't need it this year. ( I control myself, but still want to buy it so much)


----------



## BlackDorito (May 30, 2021)

@jbuhler, you are obviously sweating this one out .. which I can understand. A few angles:

1. Listening to some of the demos - can you imagine getting approximately the same choir effect within the demo from your existing libraries?

2. If the Strezov libraries cover the same material as your existing libraries - but are excellent examples of those capabilities - will you be glad you picked them up? Or will you be wondering what else you might have purchased with $400?

3. Choir libraries will always improve - can you see yourself simply waiting to find out what exciting choir libraries will be coming down the road?


----------



## Flyo (May 30, 2021)

I think I will pass on this one, besides I really need Choirs apart from having Genesis and OTArks 1&2. I will stick for wait to DominusPro hopping this year extend the amount percentage offer this year. Or go for EW Choir at Christmas sales, I will need anyone but I just purchase the most expensive 😓one with BBCPro


----------



## Flyo (May 30, 2021)

Or just buy one and take bank credit for a few months danmmm


----------



## easyrider (May 30, 2021)

If you saw Freyja for 99 bucks on the website and you didn't have it would you buy it?

Man this is a superb choir and costs the same as some plugins!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (May 30, 2021)

I hope @StrezovSampling does some sort of similarly priced “complete your choir bundle” loyalty sale or something. I own Freya and Wotan and therefore, the NI sale is not helpful to me as I’m not buying those two again, but wouldn’t mind grabbing the other two at an attractive loyalty price.


----------



## Flyo (May 30, 2021)

easyrider said:


> If you saw Freyja for 99 bucks on the website and you didn't have it would you buy it?
> 
> Man this is a superb choir and costs the same as some plugins!


Yes at any time! Also I need Arva for the tone of it. Danm my account it’s at yellow with the most recent upgrade to BBCPro and at the same time need the choirs for now. 🥺


----------



## easyrider (May 30, 2021)

Amazing Value!


----------



## galactic orange (May 30, 2021)

I already had the choirs, but picked up Balkan because the deal was good, and it’s got that mini-Rhodope choir included for a nice bonus. I really like the sound of that one.


----------



## Flyo (May 30, 2021)

It’s hurting me, this last hours are crucial. SF still open sale also. But what can I do? Take a credit / money from bank and the interest that comes with it or elude this one a life time opportunity and complete my sounds projects needs


----------



## jbuhler (May 30, 2021)

BlackDorito said:


> @jbuhler, you are obviously sweating this one out .. which I can understand. A few angles:
> 
> 1. Listening to some of the demos - can you imagine getting approximately the same choir effect within the demo from your existing libraries?
> 
> ...


Yes, I am listening yet again to the walkthroughs even as we speak. There's a significant overlap with my existing choirs that is to be expected. There is capability that I don't have in my existing choirs, especially at moderate dynamics. There are a lot of workflow enhancements that would be nice to have. The choirs don't seem to be optimized to do mostly loud singing. I'm embarking on a project where I think I'll be using quite a lot of choir. All of those are arguments in favor. But I can't say I'm super fond of the tone or certain legato intervals in Freyja, and there are bits of the high tenors that I don't like. So I remain on the fence.



easyrider said:


> If you saw Freyja for 99 bucks on the website and you didn't have it would you buy it?
> 
> Man this is a superb choir and costs the same as some plugins!


The per choir cost is not the issue. It's buying them all at one go.


----------



## jbuhler (May 30, 2021)

Flyo said:


> It’s hurting me, this last hours are crucial. SF still open sale also. But what can I do? Take a credit / money from bank and the interest that comes with it or elude this one a life time opportunity and complete my sounds projects needs


Spitfire deals will mostly come around again in December, so that one is easy to postpone unless you know you'll need one of their instruments before then. Strezov sales are much less frequent.


----------



## Flyo (May 30, 2021)

Anyone knows how much discount will STREZOV offer if we have one of their choirs? Example - having Arva and then in a later discount period buy Frey/Wotan with a reduced price...


----------



## Braveheart (May 30, 2021)

Flyo said:


> Anyone knows how much discount will STREZOV offer if we have one of their choirs? Example - having Arva and then in a later discount period buy Frey/Wotan with a reduced price...


Can’t tell for the choirs, but other products I own, when there was crossgrade price, it was around 20 euros I think, so nothing significant.


----------



## arznable (May 30, 2021)

Wondering if I already have Rhodope 2 and bought the Choir Bundle, can I sell or give away my old Rhodope serial code and license to others? Thanks.


----------



## FantasyCKL (May 30, 2021)

Flyo said:


> Anyone knows how much discount will STREZOV offer if we have one of their choirs? Example - having Arva and then in a later discount period buy Frey/Wotan with a reduced price...


10€ deduct. I have Jade and Afflastus, when I go to see the crossgrade page, and my feeling was......what! I think it* depends on what you have*, if you have orchestra product, you get more discount on other orchestra products* ( my balkan is 20% off )*. But if you don't own any choir, you probably only get 10€ deduct...... I wish Strezov could offer better crossgrade price on all products when you have the 2 most expensive of Srrezov's products......


----------



## jbuhler (May 30, 2021)

So decided to pass. May regret. We'll see.


----------



## Trash Panda (May 30, 2021)

Flyo said:


> It’s hurting me, this last hours are crucial. SF still open sale also. But what can I do? Take a credit / money from bank and the interest that comes with it or elude this one a life time opportunity and complete my sounds projects needs


SF does 40% off sales regularly. Strezov sales are rare.


----------



## scentline (May 30, 2021)

After reading all the postings, past comparison threads here, and listening to all the demos and reviews for a few weeks, I decided to pass on this sale.

Their raw tone is just not my cup of tea, even though I like the sound of Arva from the James Horner tribute demo that reminds me of his score for “Glory.”


I'd like to get some specific sound samples that I really need for creating my music, but I shouldn’t buy anything out of fear because of thinking, “I don’t have something in my arsenal” or “I don't want to miss this huge sale,” or any kind of peer pressure. I haven’t even explored Jade enough yet that I got it from their sale a few weeks ago.

This is important for protecting my vision and uniqueness. Versatility is important, but I don't want to be a "Jack of all trades, master of none" either.

I just watched the classic 1990 movie “Avalon” directed by Barry Levinson. The renowned film critic Roger Ebert said some important things about the American family life of modern society when he reviewed this movie: “Europeans are vertically conformist; they want to do things as their ancestors did. Americans are horizontally conformist; we want to do things as our neighbors do. This process breaks down the richness of ethnic heritage and creates a bland Middle American who, in a way, is from nowhere--who was invented in TV commercials.” (“Avalon” review by Roger Ebert, October 19, 1990)

When I think about the traditional meaning of a composer as a dedicated disciple for a lifetime, versus a modern composer as a consumer who is hyped by so many gadgets, software, advertisements even before putting musical notes, it’s pretty shocking to me. How many people are really willing to study the thousands of years of cultural heritages from China, the Balkan peninsula, or Bulgaria after buying these expensive ethnic libs? I guess not many people are really serious or deeply interested in them. Just blending some exotic flavors into your Western orchestra templates would 100% guarantee to create new music? How shallow and superficial an idea it is? So many of us are literally from nowhere.


I appreciate the fascinating technologies that we now have. Thanks for the huge efforts of all the sample developers. I don’t mean we must bring back the craftsmanship of the serious art form from the old heydays and abandon all the convenient new technologies. I am just saying we need to stop and think about what all this crazy hype of modern capitalism is about sometimes.

Thanks for all your passionate discussions and fun talks.


----------



## AMBi (May 30, 2021)

Picked it up and I'm pretty happy with it






Now we just need a Middle Eastern Orchestra and my life will be complete


----------



## Fever Phoenix (May 31, 2021)

these spring sales this year are more stressful than several black fridays together. 😬


----------



## Fever Phoenix (May 31, 2021)

53 min to decide on Balkan Orchestra or calling it for this time and hope for a discount when the update happens..


----------



## AMBi (May 31, 2021)

Fever Phoenix said:


> 53 min to decide on Balkan Orchestra or calling it for this time and hope for a discount when the update happens..


It's only 40% compared to the other products which are 50%+ so it will undoubtably be on sale like this again so if you miss it now there's always next time. If you're feeling undecided it probably wasn't meant to be, countdowns make us want what we don't need. I was just tempted by more Spitfire stuff once I saw the 'ending soon' message haha

That being said.... I've been playing with it for the past few hours and it's one of the best library purchases I've made. The walkthroughs don't do it justice, the playability of each instrument is incredible they feel so alive and expressive!
I came into it expecting to love a pretty good handful of the instruments since they sounded great in the walkthroughs but once I actually had them under my fingers I think this is one of the few libraries I love just about every instrument in it.

So whenever you end up getting it you're in for a treat!


----------



## Geoff Grace (May 31, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> So decided to pass. May regret. We'll see.


When in doubt, lay out. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Fever Phoenix (May 31, 2021)

AMBi said:


> It's only 40% compared to the other products which are 50%+ so it will undoubtably be on sale like this again so if you miss it now there's always next time. If you're feeling undecided it probably wasn't meant to be, countdowns make us want what we don't need. I was just tempted by more Spitfire stuff once I saw the 'ending soon' message haha
> 
> That being said.... I've been playing with it for the past few hours and it's one of the best library purchases I've made. The walkthroughs don't do it justice, the playability of each instrument is incredible they feel so alive and expressive!
> I came into it expecting to love a pretty good handful of the instruments since they sounded great in the walkthroughs but once I actually had them under my fingers I think this is one of the few libraries I love just about every instrument in it.
> ...


thank you very much for your thoughts! I know I d love to play around with it, but I also like that temporary win over my GAS 💪! 

I have bought enough this time around and will have endless hours with the choirs, the SF audio libraries I bought and the 8Dio voucher isn't even touched yet  (cage probably..)

I am also in the middle of expanding my collection of weird real life instruments and just bought myself a waterphone (after looking at searching for two years)

I will get the Balkan Orchestra at some point. At the moment I have other priorities. 

But, one must say, amazing deals this Spring. Now please leave us alone so we can actually use the tools we've bought before you throw more at us, dear devs! 😉


----------



## Scamper (May 31, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Picked it up and I'm pretty happy with it


Balkan Orchestra also has one of the more beautiful Kontakt banner images.

After starting up Rhodope, I had to play Kayama (by Karl Jenkins) first. It just fits the vibe. Here's the quick and dirty demo without caring about the syllables.

Regarding all the Strezov choir libraries, even if they can't do all the sounds and styles, they're still flexible enough and more importantly, very easy to handle. It's very fluid and a joy to play.


----------



## Van (May 31, 2021)

Held off and held off and held off until the choice was made for me. Only a twinge of regret remains.

Whew.


----------



## arznable (May 31, 2021)

If I have 2 licenses for the same product, wondering does Strezov support transfer of license so that I can sell one of them? Has anyone done that? Thanks.


----------



## AMBi (May 31, 2021)

arznable said:


> If I have 2 licenses for the same product, wondering does Strezov support transfer of license so that I can sell one of them? Has anyone done that? Thanks.


On this thread it says they don't allow license transfers but it hasn't been updated in a while so not sure if it still applies. Occasionally some companies make exceptions but not so sure about this one, so try emailing Strezov's support.






Resale/License transfer LIST


------------------------------------------ Collected so far (sorted alphabetically): Reselling friendly - Addictive drums (free, easy) - Ample Sound - Arturia (seems to be free) - AudioEase (?) - Best Service (one time reselling, €25 fee, BS own products only) - Camel Audio (slight fee) -...




vi-control.net


----------



## Robert_G (May 31, 2021)

I held off too, but if @StrezovSampling had this deal on their own site, then I would have given in for sure.

The idea of spending money at Native Instruments when it's obvious they are gouging Canadians on the exchange rate and being the only VI company (out of the dozens that I have bought from anyways) to charge CND tax on their product didn't sit well with me. I'm not a fan of Native Instruments as a company so I don't want to spend any more $ there then I absolutely have to.

Anyways....it's nice to see I still have some willpower but if Strezov ever offered that deal on their own store website....I would have given in.


----------



## Marko Dvojkovic (Nov 26, 2021)

Well I regret missing the choir bundle.
At the moment it is on sale for 699€ https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/nks-partners/strezov-sampling/exclusive-choir-bundle/ which is still a very good price.
Does anyone know how likely and soon could that kind of NI/Strezov Sampling sale repeat again, since I have seen that kind of sales with other developers too?

Cheers!


----------



## william81723 (Feb 4, 2022)

Just want to bump this up and make a wish that please let this sale repeat again.
I'll buy this bundle once it happens.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Feb 4, 2022)

can we make it a rule to not bump threads like that or edit them to avoid hundreds of people wasting their time to look for an expired sale?


----------



## WaveRites (Dec 16, 2022)

Strezov up to 60% off all choir and string collections + new free sample library.
Ends Jan. 6th.





10 Years of Strezov Sampling​10 Years of Strezov Sampling



www.strezov-sampling.com


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Dec 16, 2022)

WaveRites said:


> Strezov 60% off all choir and string collections + new free sample library.
> Ends Jan. 6th.
> 
> 
> ...


_Up to_ 60% off.


----------



## WaveRites (Dec 16, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> _Up to_ 60% off.


Sorry, and thanks Jeremy. I have edited my post.


----------

